# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Pour un poisson combattant

## odrey13

Bonjour , que faut il comme aqua minimum pour un poisson combattant . Et maximum ? 

Avec filtre ? Faut il chauffer l'eau ? 

Faut qu'il vive obligatoirement seul ? 

Merci d'avance

----------


## rosenoire

Gérard le combattant vit dans son petit aqua depuis septembre, c'est la taille standard vendue en animalerie. Il faut une eau à température ambiante et oui, les combattants vivent seuls sinon ils s’entretuent  ::

----------


## odrey13

donc si il fait une bonne temperature dans la maison pas la peine de chauffer 

merci de ta reponse

----------


## rosenoire

Moi le mien pète la forme !

Et je change l'eau toute les 3 semaines voire 1 mois. Ils aiment bien l'eau un peu crado ça leur permet de créer leur propre écosystème  :: 

Voilà Gérard quand je l'ai eu, il a grossi depuis:

----------


## Jalna

Il faut dans les 20L pour un combattant. Seul car il ne supporte pas ses congénères.
Il ne faut pas que l'aquarium soit trop haut, car c'est un poisson qui a besoin très régulièrement de remonter à la surface pour reprendre de l'oxygène. 
Donc il s'épuisera si c'est trop haut.

----------


## maloudogo

J'ai eu un combattant pendant 2 ans. Il cohabitait avec 3 corydoras nains albinos, 2 petits escargots (je ne sais plus le nom), et 2 petits poissons qui nettoient les vitre (je ne sais plus le nom non plus). 
ça s'est toujours très bien passé. 
Par contre, le bac était plus grand que les bacs standard pour combattants, mais je n'ai pas eu l'impression qu'il s'épuisait. Et on m'avait conseillé de chauffer l'eau.

----------


## skapounkette

> Gérard le combattant vit dans son petit aqua depuis septembre, c'est la taille standard vendue en animalerie. Il faut une eau à température ambiante et oui, les combattants vivent seuls sinon ils sentretuent


C'est quoi la taille standard dont tu parles? Les aquariums d'animalerie sont bien souvent beaucoup trop petits...
Et pour l'eau c'est carrément faux ce que tu dis : l'eau doit IMPERATIVEMENT être chauffée et être très propre car c'est un poisson fragile et d'eau chaude.

J'ai un mâle combattant qui vit dans un aquarium de 25 litres, je change environ 30% d'eau par semaine et son aquarium est très planté. J'ai également mis des lentilles d'eau au dessus car il aime bien être un peu "caché" ça le rassure.
Pour le filtre il faut le mettre au minimum car il n'aime pas que son eau soit agitée.

Après il y a des sites très bien sur les poissons combattants avec plein de bons conseils, en tout cas il ne faut surtout pas écouter les conseils de certains vendeurs d'animalerie qui conseillent de les faire vivre dans un gobelet, sans chauffage et sans aucune plante, c'est juste de la maltraitance pure et simple  :: 

Pour te donner une idée, voici mon bac (je ne dis pas qu'il est parfait mais je pense que c'est le minimum à offrir à un betta):


Perso, j'ai ce betta depuis le mois d'octobre, je trouve ce poisson à la fois superbe et très intéressant à regarder malheureusement il souffre de sa réputation de "poisson facile" comme les poissons rouges, les gens les achètent sans se renseigner au préalable sur leurs besoins et c'est bien dommage...

----------


## loulouk

pour avoir fait de l'aqua pendant quelques années, je confirme le betta ne supporte pas ses congénères ( mâles comme femelle hormis les périodes de reproduction pour cette dernière ) 
il peut par contre très bien vivre dans un bac bien planté et correctement peuplé, les miens ont vécus avec toutes sortes d'espèces exotiques .
Pour ce qui est du bac ne pas écoute les animaleries qui ne sont la que pour vendre ! je toruve même honteux d evendre des " aqua spécial combattant " qui ne osnt que des boules, des cubes ou encore des dés à coudre !
les miens ont vécus dans des bacs variant de 50 à 500 l, correctement chauffés et éclairés et je n'ia jamais eu de soucis avec eux  ::

----------


## Jalna

Donc c'est une fausse information le truc de la hauteur de l'aquarium ?

----------


## rosenoire

J'étais persuadée que de les faire vivre dans un trop grand espace les faisait mourir... Je vais investir dans un plus grand alors ! ::

----------


## skapounkette

> J'étais persuadée que de les faire vivre dans un trop grand espace les faisait mourir... Je vais investir dans un plus grand alors !


Sans prendre un truc énorme, un aquarium de 25-30 litres c'est très bien d'autant + que tu pourras l'aménager d'une façon sympa donc même pour toi ça sera + joli à regarder et ton Gérard n'en sera que + heureux!

----------


## loulouk

bien que l'on dise que c'est une espèce qui occuppe tout l'aquarium, j'ai pu remarquer chez moi et chez d'autres que peu importe le volume offert le combattant apprécie quand même plus le haut de l'aquarium, il ne descend que raremenbt au fond même pour se nourrir ( c'est un poisson qui ne mange que des vers de vase ou arthélia d'ailleurs, il est rare qu'il accepte les paillettes pour poissons tropicaux ) .

Les valeurs de volumes d'eaux sont par contre très vraies pour certains poissonhs comme le discus qui a besoin plus de hauteur que de longueur mais je m'égare ^^

Si le combattant est seul habitant de futur domaine, inutile d'investir dans un très grand volume  ::

----------


## skapounkette

> bien que l'on dise que c'est une espèce qui occuppe tout l'aquarium, j'ai pu remarquer chez moi et chez d'autres que peu importe le volume offert le combattant apprécie quand même plus le haut de l'aquarium, il ne descend que raremenbt au fond même pour se nourrir ( c'est un poisson qui ne mange que des vers de vase ou arthélia d'ailleurs, il est rare qu'il accepte les paillettes pour poissons tropicaux ) .


Je pense qu'il restait en haut car tu le maintenais avec d'autres poissons car le mien, qui vit seul, utilise tout l'espace de l'aquarium: je le retrouve souvent planqué sous la racine voire posé sur le sol ou sur la feuille d'une plante.
Il est quand même recommandé de faire vivre le betta (mâle ou femelle) seul pour son bien être, des cohabitations peuvent être possibles avec des crevettes assez grosses et des poissons de fond calmes mais si on veut vraiment faire cohabiter plusieurs poissons pourquoi prendre un betta? Comme il est dit sur aquabase: "_les bettas ne supportent pas leurs congénères, ni les autres poissons de pleine eau.
Très territoriaux, les bettas attaquent d'instinct les autres poissons...ou sont stressés ou agressés par eux!
Dotés de trop longs voiles non naturels, les mâles sont handicapés dans  leurs mouvements et s'épuiseront vite en voulant défendre leur  territoire face aux autres habitants du bac.
On entend souvent des histoires de « gentils bettas » qui n’attaquent  pas les autres occupants du bac… il s’agit en réalité de bettas bien mal  en point, trop stressés ou affaiblis pour exprimer leur comportement instinctif normal_ !"

Pour ce qui est de la nourriture, le betta est un poisson exclusivement carnivore mais le mien refuse les vers, artemias etc.... donc je le nourris avec des granulés de Atison's Betta Food . Mais attention avec les vers de vase rouge: à ne donner que de temps en temps car très gras.

----------


## loulouk

je te rassure mes poissons n'étaient pas stréssés, ni affaiblis, ils ont bien vécus ( j'ai une femelle que l'on m'avait donné qui a vécu plusieurs années sans soucis ) 
quand je dit qu'il restent en haut évidemment ils se déplacent, ils ne restent pas figés sur le haut, ils nagent tout à fait normalement .
Les miens vivaient avec des petits poissons tropicaux,
dans la nature le betta ne vit pas seul dans un lac sans poissons.

Beaucoup de choses sont possibles en aquariophilie, la base reste quand même un bac très bien planté pour que chacun puisse vivre sans être dérangé par les autres occuppants.

----------


## skapounkette

Je ne mets pas en doute le fait que tu t'occupais bien de tes poissons hein  :: 
Par contre dans la nature les bettas ne sont pas aussi agressifs que les espèces "d'ornement" que l'on a aujourd'hui puisque celles-ci ont été sélectionnées justement pour leur agressivité (dans le but de faire des combats à la base), donc ce n'est pas comparable.

----------


## loulouk

je n'en doute pas ^^

non ce que je voulais dire simplement c'est qu'il ets tout à fait possible de faire vivre un betta avec d'autres poissons ( sauf combattants bien sur ) à condition de respecter certaines bases, plantations, volumes/poissons en font parties,( 200 poissons dans un bac de 100l évidemment c'est pas possible, c'est carnage assuré )
également on ne mélange pas un betta avec d'autres cychlidés ( scalaires, poissons peroquet...) mais il est tout à fait possible d'y mettre des petits poissons tropicaux ( neons, pingouins, barbus, ancistrus et bien d'autres )
je ne fais ici que partager ma propre expérience, mais il est vrai que pour un novice se n'est pas toujours simple .

----------


## odrey13

Merci pour vos reponses , et merci pour la photo de l'aqua avec le betta , je trouve ca super joli !

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

> Donc c'est une fausse information le truc de la hauteur de l'aquarium ?


Ah si si, c'est vrai.
Mais tout dépend aussi de la "forme" de ton betta.
Un long voile dégénéré d'animalerie qui se tape les aller et retour pour piper de l'air tout les jours à 50cm de hauteur d'eau, il fera pas long feu.

----------


## skapounkette

> Ah si si, c'est vrai.
> Mais tout dépend aussi de la "forme" de ton betta.
> Un long voile dégénéré d'animalerie qui se tape les aller et retour pour piper de l'air tout les jours à 50cm de hauteur d'eau, il fera pas long feu.


exact, je crois avoir lu qu'il ne fallait pas excéder 30 cm de hauteur d'eau.

----------


## Terpsichore

Très intéressant ce post  :Smile: 
Voici ce que j'ai appris de ma petite expérience dans les combattants...
Le mâle peut vivre avec des femelles, mais il faut en prendre plusieurs (un minimum de 3), et rajouter des plantes où elles peuvent se cacher. J'ai eu une petite troupe de ce genre pendant plusieurs années sans problèmes.
Puis ils sont passés dans un plus grand bac (100L), avec des platys et des danio (rerio, pas voile), et ça se passe tout bien aussi.

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Petite note en passsant: la dominance se fait aussi entre femelles.

----------


## miss57

::  Nan finalement je préfère en prendre un que 2 car l'entente set pas certaine!!

----------


## skapounkette

> Nan finalement je préfère en prendre un que 2 car l'entente set pas certaine!!


C'est le mieux à faire, même s'il y a des cohabitations réussies le betta est un poisson qui préfère vivre seul ;-)

----------


## Terpsichore

Je voulais dire 3 femelles... Pas trois mâles...

----------


## miss57

::  En tout cas je trouve ces poissons magnifiques avec leur voiles  ::

----------


## ChatouPension

Moi j ai toujours mis mes bettas avec d autres poissons et dans des assez grands aquas

----------


## didou752

Ca ne leurs est pas adapté et ils meurent prématurément. On voit plus le cas avec des rongeurs par exemple, mettre un rat dans une cage pour souris c'est possible, ça rentre mais ton rat sera t'il heureux pour autant? (dans ce cas là ils n'en meurent pas mais c'est pour imager le fait que l'on beaucoup de choses sont possibles mais pas forcement adaptées)

----------


## ChatouPension

Je sais bien que ces discussions ne servent à rien car chacun reste sur sa position 
il a au moins 3 ans car récuperé de quelqu un qui n en voulait plus 
il va bien 

Une personne en a un au bureau seul 
Il a plus souvent des pbs de pourriture des nageoires etc...
que le lien qui n a jamais rien eu

----------


## skapounkette

Si on se renseigne auprès d'éleveurs sérieux ou de gens passionnés, tous diront que les bettas mâles ou femelles doivent vivre seuls, je partage également cet avis. 
Apres il y a toujours des cas où la cohabitation se passe bien mais faut il pour autant généraliser et conseiller cela? Il faut savoir que ces poissons sont complètement denaturés, la sélection à été effectuée à la base sur leur agressivité pour organiser de combats... 

C'est un peu comme la cohabitation lapin-cochon d'Inde : on sait que cela peut être très dangereux mais il y aura toujours des personnes qui viendront raconter que chez eux tout se passe bien ...

Bref, ce que je ne comprends pas c'est : si on veut un bac communautaire, pourquoi prendre un betta alors qu'il existe des tas d'autres poissons qui peuvent cohabiter sans soucis et sans que cela leur génère du stress?

Chatoupension: pour la pourriture des nageoires ça peut être au stress mais en général c'est du à de mauvais paramètres de l'eau (j'ai eu le cas avec mon betta, une vraie galère à enrayer mais maintenant c'est fini et le souci venait bien des paramètres de mon eau)

----------


## ChatouPension

Je poste pour la dernière fois sur ce sujet
Mais pleins de forum de pationnés te diront le contraire 
certains te disent que ça attaque les crevettes 
moi je ne mets pas des voiles avec c est tout
apres il y a des bettas calmes qui cohabitent très bien avec d autres poissons 
Si le bac est bien Planté il n a aucun soucis pour y vivre
apres j ai pas un 200l mais un 50l et un 80l

----------


## skapounkette

Tu as quoi comme poissons avec ton betta chatoupension?

----------


## miss57

::  Certains poissons s'entendent bien avec les betta? ::

----------


## ChatouPension

J'ai déjà eu des endlers, néons  avec des bettas sans soucis

----------


## miss57

::  Quelle était la taille de ton aquarium?

----------


## ChatouPension

Quand je l'ai récupéré il vivait avec 3 endlers et il a été dans un 50 litres
et pour les néons c'est un 80 ou 85 litres je ne sais plus

mais tous les bettas vivaient déjà en communauté dans des grands aquas
je ne les ai pas changé de vie

----------


## loulouk

> Très intéressant ce post 
> Voici ce que j'ai appris de ma petite expérience dans les combattants...
> Le mâle peut vivre avec des femelles, mais il faut en prendre plusieurs (un minimum de 3), et rajouter des plantes où elles peuvent se cacher. J'ai eu une petite troupe de ce genre pendant plusieurs années sans problèmes.
> Puis ils sont passés dans un plus grand bac (100L), avec des platys et des danio (rerio, pas voile), et ça se passe tout bien aussi.


Attention certaines femelles comme les mâles peuvent être extrêment agréssives avec leurs semblables, 
j'ia eu une femelle qui tuait systématiquement tous les mâles que je lui proposais, j'ai fini par abandonner et elle vivait très bien toute seule ^^

----------


## May-May

Une petite question... Comment un combattant peut en tuer un autre ?

----------


## miss57

::  Je vais abandonner l'idée des néons je compte que prendre un 20-30L donc pour un combattant ca ira c'est tout.

Oui question intéressante May  ::

----------


## skapounkette

J'imagine qu'ils se battent jusqu'à épuisement ou que le stress en tue un des 2?

Pour ce qui est de la cohabitation avec les autres poissons en fait ce qui me gêne le + (en dehors des risques que cela comporte), c'est le fait qu'on en arrive à mélanger des poissons qui n'ont pas les mêmes besoins (paramètres de l'eau, courant etc...)

Après il est clair qu'il vaut mieux (à mon sens) un betta qui cohabite avec d'autres poissons dans un aquarium correct plutôt qu'un betta qui vit dans un verre d'eau comme on voit dans les animaleries...

----------


## gnouf

En cohabitation qui fonctionne bien, y'a betta + poisson de fond. J'ai eu betta + troupeau de cory nains (habrosus) dans un 54L. Pas de soucis, chacun est à son étage et ignore l'autre et les besoins en eau et température sont similaires. Et l'avantage c'est que les cory mangent les restes de nourriture, donc pour l'équilibre du bac c'est pas plus mal.

----------


## loulouk

c'est même indispensable,
tout aqua devrait avoir cory+ " lêcheur de vitres " ( pleco, ancistrus ou autre )

----------


## May-May

> Je vais abandonner l'idée des néons je compte que prendre un 20-30L donc pour un combattant ca ira c'est tout.
> 
> Oui question intéressante May


Je n'y connais strictement rien en poisson, je ne savais même pas que ça pouvait s'entretuer  ::  Donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer comment ils font, ça me rendrait moins inculte  ::

----------


## miss57

::  Pareil c'est fou de voir des poissons se tuer comme ils n'ont pas de dents

----------


## Terpsichore

> Attention certaines femelles comme les mâles peuvent être extrêment agréssives avec leurs semblables, 
> j'ia eu une femelle qui tuait systématiquement tous les mâles que je lui proposais, j'ai fini par abandonner et elle vivait très bien toute seule ^^


Les miennes étaient sages  :: 

En fait c'est comme tous les animaux quoi : certains chats n'aiment pas les autres, ou sont beaucoup plus difficiles à mettre avec leurs semblables, et certains s'y font très facilement.

Et effectivement, ils s'épuisent.

----------


## miss57

::  Excellent la repro des poissons comment ils se collent ensemble ^^

----------


## skapounkette

> Les miennes étaient sages 
> 
> *En fait c'est comme tous les animaux quoi* : certains chats n'aiment pas les autres, ou sont beaucoup plus difficiles à mettre avec leurs semblables, et certains s'y font très facilement.
> 
> Et effectivement, ils s'épuisent.


Oui enfin il faut quand même tenir compte des spécificités de chaque espèce animale: tous ne sont pas faits pour vivre en couple/en groupe (je pense aux hamsters par exemple).

----------


## Terpsichore

En ayant à la maison des chats, hamster, perruches, poissons, lapins et cochons d'inde, et ayant passé 15 ans au contact avec des chevaux, je pense que je peux dire que j'ai une assez bonne vision globale  :Smile: 
Pour autant, je suis loin d'être spécialiste des poissons : je me contente actuellement d'un petit aqua avec des platys. Je ne faisais que partager ma petite expérience.

----------


## May-May

> Oui enfin il faut quand même tenir compte des spécificités de chaque espèce animale: tous ne sont pas faits pour vivre en couple/en groupe (je pense aux hamsters par exemple).


Pourtant, il y a des hamsters qui apprécient la compagnie de leurs congénères. Enfin, ils peuvent vivre à deux en fait. Il y a toujours des exceptions  ::

----------


## skapounkette

> En ayant à la maison des chats, hamster, perruches, poissons, lapins et cochons d'inde, et ayant passé 15 ans au contact avec des chevaux, je pense que je peux dire que j'ai une assez bonne vision globale 
> Pour autant, je suis loin d'être spécialiste des poissons : je me contente actuellement d'un petit aqua avec des platys. Je ne faisais que partager ma petite expérience.


J'ai moi aussi eu beaucoup d'animaux et je travaillais dans le milieu équestre mais je ne vois pas le rapport? Il y a des animaux solitaires et d'autres qui vivent en groupe, c'est un fait  :: 





> Pourtant, il y a des hamsters qui apprécient la compagnie de leurs congénères. Enfin, ils peuvent vivre à deux en fait. Il y a toujours des exceptions


Jusqu'au jour où l'irréparable survient....

----------


## loulouk

ben curieusement la j'ai 4 hamsters dans un grand boxe et je n'ai AUCUNE bagarre, ce que je craignais au départ .

----------


## May-May

> Jusqu'au jour où l'irréparable survient....


De ceux que j'ai vu, jusqu'au décès, naturel, de l'un des deux. Mais je n'ai vu cela qu'une seule fois dans ma vie !

----------


## skapounkette

Ben après vous faites comme vous voulez, il suffit d'aller sur n'importe quel site sérieux parlant des hamsters  pour voir que 1 hamster= 1 cage, je ne l'invente pas.

Je ne sais pas mais moi quand j'adopte un animal je me renseigne avant sur ses besoins, sa façon de vivre et je ne cherche pas à faire des expériences de cohabitations et autres  :: 

Enfin, là on dévie du sujet qui est à la base sur les bettas.

----------


## May-May

J'ai jamais eu de hamsters, ce n'était pas les miens donc je n'y suis pour rien ! Je sais bien qu'en principe un hamster vit seul  ::

----------


## skapounkette

> J'ai jamais eu de hamsters, ce n'était pas les miens donc je n'y suis pour rien ! Je sais bien qu'en principe un hamster vit seul


Je n'ai pas dit que tu y étais pour quelquechose  ::

----------


## miss57

::  En effet ici ce sont les betta..
Quand aux hamsters on sait tous que 1hamster= 1 cage

----------


## loulouk

techniquement se n'est pas une expérience , j'ai simplement eu 3 petits et de ce fait ils vivent tous ensemblent,
peut-être que ceci explique celà aussi,
jusqu' a maintenant tous mes hamsters ont vécus en solo .

----------


## miss57

::  Souvent les hamsters se tolèrent pour X raisons: se tiennent chaud, et des raisons naturels mais une fois qu'ils se lassent ils se tuent et ils prévoient pas

----------


## hatchiko

> c'est même indispensable,
> tout aqua devrait avoir cory+ " *lêcheur de vitres " ( pleco*, ancistrus ou autre )


attention avec ce genre d'affirmation, ces poissons ont besoin d'un très grand bac, le placo notamment devient énorme 

il est impossible de mettre ce genre de poissons dans des moyens et des petits bacs

----------


## ChatouPension

D ailleurs je lance un appel si vous avez un grand bac il y en a pleins de donner que des gens ont eu jeunes et qui font 20cm dans un 50l
je ne sais comment ils sont encore en vie

----------


## loulouk

> attention avec ce genre d'affirmation, ces poissons ont besoin d'un très grand bac, le placo notamment devient énorme 
> 
> il est impossible de mettre ce genre de poissons dans des moyens et des petits bacs


effectivement je m'en excuse, grosse carence d'info à ce niveau , le pleco est un poisson qui dans la nature atteind des tailles démeusurées,
il devient très grand et il est alors indispensable de trouver de nouveaux bacs pour eux .l'ancistrus est de taille plus raisonnable ( attention toutefois aux hybrides qui peuvent avori des allures bien curieuses ),
pour les problèmes d'algue par contre un petit labeo fera très bien l'affaire aussi ^^

----------


## skapounkette

Un labeo aussi à besoin d'un grand aquarium (au moins 200litres je crois) car il grandit beaucoup!

C'est un vrai casse tête :-)

----------


## loulouk

évidemment je parlais d'un vrai aquarium hein, pas d'une plaisenterie de 10 l qu'on trouve en animalerie

----------


## gnouf

Et accessoirement un bac équilibré, bien filtré et avec de poissons pas trop nourris, les poissons de fond n'ont rien d'indispensables !
Perso j'avais mis des cory uniquement parce que leur comportement de groupe + repro était super intéressant. Mais sinon je n'ai jamais eu de poisson de fond. J'avais mis des gros escargot (neritina) dans mon bac où je n'arrivais pas à éviter les algues sur les vitres (cause eau du robinet bourrée de nitrate, vive la bretagne et la beauce...)

----------


## ChatouPension

On peut aussi mettre soit de escargots soit des crevettes Ça nettoie aussi

----------


## hatchiko

et ce sont des animaux aussi intéressants, voir même plus, à observer que les poissons  ::

----------


## gnouf

J'adorais regarder la bouche rapeuse de mon neritina en action. Impressionant d'efficacité, on suivait son chemin nettoyé sur la vitre. Et puis c'est super joli comme escargot.
Les crevettes j'ai jamais testé mais il paraît que c'est super oui.

----------


## loulouk

les crevettes sont intéréssantes à condition de pas avoir de poissons qui les trouve eux aussi très interessants  :: 
les escargots, m'ont jamais intéréssés plus que ça, du moin pas au point d'en mettre dans mes bacs

----------


## Jalna

Est ce qu'un poisson combattant peut cohabiter avec des néons ?

----------


## loulouk

oui  :Smile:

----------


## chupachup

Juste je reviens sur les hamsters meme si cest pas le sujet, ils se battent quand leurs hormones se développent, donc normal que les petits se disent rien pour l'instant. Après si ils sont dans un immense vivarium de 2m de long, effectivement 2 hamsters cohabiteraient, avec 2 nids à l'opposée, des echelle, des maison, des trucs à escalader, des cachettes etc... Mais normalement 1hamster = 1 cage cest clair, net et ya pas dexceptions, y'en a tjs un qui va prendre le dessus et laisser mourir l'autre, le dominer enfin y'en a un des 2 qui sera pas heureux quoi qu'il arrive. Faut tjs les séparer.

Et pour les combattants, je vais vous faire hurler, mais quand jbossais en animalerie on avait des grands bacs où je mettais les poissons rouges. Les combattants me faisaient pitié dans leur boite de 0.1L donc je mettais un combattant par bac (environ 150L) et tout se passait très bien ac les poissons rouges (meme si pas de chauffage) et quand j'avais un bac d'eau chaude qui se libéraient je mettais souvent un betta avec un groupe de femelle, et là pareil jamais eu de souci.
Je dis pas que c'est l'idéal par contre.... mais jtrouvais que c'était mieux que tout seul dans leur dé à coudre (jai bien aimé lexpression ^^)

----------


## gnouf

Qq pages avant, ça a été dit : si on veut bien faire, non. Le combattant doit être seul dans son coin, il peut juste cohabiter avec des poissons de fond.

Certains arrivent à cohabiter avec des poissons pas trop agressifs si ils ont un petit coin de surface que pour eux. Mais des néons, je suis sûr que c'est trop speed pour un combattant.
Qd j'étais étudiante, j'avais donné mon combattant (qui était dans un 20L tranquille à la base, mais non chauffé) à ma soeur dans un grand 200L communautaire, pensant bien faire. Y'a avait pas de poissons agressifs, mais je l'ai qd même vu dépérir de jour en jour...

Chupachup, oui le combattant peut cohabiter avec d'autres poissons dans la sens où personne ne va l'aggresser directement. Mais dans 90% des cas, tu vois qu'il dépérit par rapport à qd il est seul. En animalerie, la cohabitation est temporaire donc c'est effectivement mieux que les verres d'eau !
C'est exactement comme les killies en fait.

----------


## Jalna

Non, je ne tente pas le coup alors. Merci pour ta réponse complète.

----------


## hatchiko

> oui


les néons sont bien trop speed, ils risquent de bouffer les nageoires du combattant.

----------


## ChatouPension

moi j'aurai eu peur du contraire du comportement du betta envers les néons
encore une fois je vais vous dire que chez moi aucun pb
j'ai recupéré des néons avec un combattant
chacun vivait sa vie

----------


## loulouk

idem,
comme je disais faut voir aussi l'agencement des bacs...

----------


## skapounkette

Faut voir aussi que néons et bettas n'ont pas les mêmes besoins en termes de litrage/longueur de façade et les néons apprécient qu'il y ait du courant (chose à bannir pour les bettas)

----------


## Jalna

Bah en faite, je n'ai plus que 2 néons, et je n'avais pas le souhait d'en reprendre suite aux décès de mes petites écailles. Ma troupe, s'est au fil des mois diminuée. 
Et du coup je voulais voir pour prendre un Combattant. Mais j'attendrais.

----------


## miss57

::  Hâte d'avoir mon petit betta

----------


## ChatouPension

moi c'est ca une personne n'avait plus que 4 néons et un betta et voulait changer sa population
j'ai accepté de les recuperer 
apres ils étaient ensemble depuis le debut

----------


## miss57

::  Parfois je lire que le chauffage est obligé chez les betta ailleurs que non vu le volume d'un 20L et la lumieère pas besoin qu'est ce qui est vrai

----------


## ChatouPension

pour moi chauffage obligatoire et lumière

----------


## ChatouPension

miss tu vas l'acheter ton betta ?
car pleins de gens s'en débarasse
tu pourrais en sauver un sur le mavais c****

----------


## skapounkette

Oui le chauffage est impératif!
Si tu mets des plantes, elles auront besoin de lumière donc là aussi la lumière est nécessaire. Mais c'est vrai que les bettas se sentent plus en sécurité dans les endroits sombres/couverts, c'est pour cela que perso j'ai mis des lentilles d'eau sur le dessus.

Comme Chatoupension je te déconseille évidemment de l'acheter en animalerie, il y en a à donner de temps en temps sur le bon c*in ou tu peux t'en procurer auprès d'éleveurs.

----------


## miss57

::  Pour un 20-30L un chauffage devrait pas me ruiner hein !! donc je préfère alors en prendre un !!

Ben en animalerie hors de question , sur le forum officiel des betta ils parlent d'un éleveur extra que tout le monde et ma famille conseille j'aimerai alors faire un tour et voir si ses conseils tiennent la route !!  :: 

En animalerie pauvre bêtes quoi.. ::

----------


## hatchiko

ouais enfin si c'est un éleveur qui envoie ses poissons par la poste...

----------


## skapounkette

Pour un aquarium de 25 litres, j'ai ce chauffage:

----------


## miss57

::  Non il livre pas les passionnées du betta du jura ont pris ces poissons pour les reproducteurs je pense que certains aiment encore leur passion même si cela devient très très rare.

Pour avoir adopté 13 chats, les avoir fait stérilisés avec mes parents et adoptés on le sait tous ^^ sinon Rescue ne serait pas la.

 :: La poste quelle cruauté..

----------


## miss57

::  Skapou il t'est revenu cher? sans indiscrétion juste savoir le budget global environ à calculer en avance  ::

----------


## skapounkette

Sur le net il est aux alentours de 24 euros, moi je l'avais payé 15 euros car en promo (c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'avais pris celui-ci) Mais bon après il y a d'autres modèles de chauffage dans les jardineries ou sur le net, j'imagine que tu peux trouver moins cher!

Pour l'aquarium j'ai celui-ci:  Je l'avais payé 40 euros en promo mais sinon il vaut dans les 59 euros (mais pour l'aquarium tu peux en trouver un pas cher d'occasion)

Après faut acheter ce que tu vas mettre dedans, moi j'ai du substrat + du quartz noir, des plantes et une racine, ça a du me revenir à une 50aine d'euros je dirais.

----------


## miss57

::  Ah merci bien ca va encore pour ce que tu as pris c'est correct

----------


## gnouf

Avant d'investir dans un chauffage, commencez par regarder la température de votre bac !!!!
Dans tous les bacs que j'ai eu (de 20 à 180L), à partir du moment ou y'avait un éclairage et que la pièce était chauffée à 19-20° min. en permanence, l'eau du bac oscillait entre 24° minimum et 28° max l'été. Je n'ai donc jamais mis de chauffage !

La 1ère fois que j'ai du mettre une chauffage dans un bac, c'était dans mon 180L en Bretagne, car dans la journée, l'hiver, le chauffage étant en veille à 16°, l'eau du bac descendait à 20-21°. Et j'avais juste un 75W, ça suffisait largement.

----------


## loulouk

la nuit l'éclairage est éteind les lampes ne font donc pas chauffer l'eau pendant ce laps de temps,
les poissons n'aiment pas les écarts de température, il est préférable de leurinstaller un chauffage qui de toute façon est équipé de thermostat et ne chauffera que
lorsque se sera necessaire .

----------


## skapounkette

Oui c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux éviter les écarts de température et perso même si mon bac est à peu près à 24° sans chauffage, je trouve mon betta bien + en forme avec une température + élevée (là il est à 28°).

En revanche pour mon autre bac de 180 litres, il m'arrive de couper le chauffage l'été car la température montait vraiment trop.

----------


## gnouf

Oui c'est sur que sur les petits bacs,, sans chauffage, la température varie vite.
Mais sur les grands bacs, non. Avec mon 180L j'avais 1 à 2° de différence entre le jour et la nuit, que ce soit avec ou sans chauffage.

----------


## Perrine.P

J'ai moi aussi envie de prendre un petit combatant et si j'ai bien lu tout le post voila se que je resume:


 Un aquarium de 25-30L, pas trop haut (donc sa serais mieu un rectangulaire pas trop haut plutot que les cube design?) ,planté (donc un mois pour que l'équilibre se fasse), lumiere (plutot pour les plantes), et petit chauffage. Combattant tout seul ou avec esgargot ou poisson de fond (C'est possible avec des crevette??)

----------


## ChatouPension

Bien résumé
oui moi ils sont avec des crevettes Red cherry 
mais pensez à ceux qui sont bazardes sur le mauvais coin 
plutôt que éleveurs ou animalerie

----------


## Perrine.P

Cool, je pense que je vais me trouver un petit aquarium d'occas! Je chercherais un combatant sur "le mauvais coin" et des crevettes! Combien je pourrais mettre de crevette dans un 30L? C'est comme les poissons??
Et personne n'a parlé de bulleur, il n'y en n'a pas besoin?

----------


## ChatouPension

Commence par quelques unes
je dirai 5 et tu verras 
si elles se plaisent et si elles ont assez de nourriture elles vont se reproduire

----------


## Perrine.P

Ok merci je ferrai sa! Et il n'y a pas besoin de bulleur?

----------


## Poska

Certains combattants adorent les crevettes en 4 heures, n'hésite pas à bien planter ton bac avant d'introduire des crevettes pour qu'elles puissent se cacher au cas où tu tombes sur un vorace... mousse de java, mousse de fontaine et racine creuse font de bonnes cachettes.

----------


## Perrine.P

Oui je vais bien le planter, avec des racine et des cachette :: 

 Je vais commencer a regarder sur internet quoi planter et quoi mettre comme cachette!

----------


## skapounkette

Pour les crevettes je n'y connais rien mais j'imagine qu'il doit y avoir des variétés + adaptées que d'autres? Peut être qu'il faut en choisir des assez grosses?

Pour le bulleur non pas besoin, le betta respire à la surface donc n'a pas besoin d'avoir un apport d'oxygène dans l'eau. En + ça risque de créer de l'agitation dans l'eau, ce qui est déconseillé (le betta étant un mauvais nageur, une eau agitée risque de l'épuiser).

----------


## gnouf

Et puis les bulleurs, en plus de n'avoir aucune utilité et d'être bruyant, ça a tendance à faire monter le pH, ce qui n'est pas bon pour la plupart des poissons dont le betta.

----------


## Perrine.P

Pas de bulleur m'arange! Vu que j'aimerais mettre l'aquarium dans ma chambre il y aura pas de bruit ::   Je vais voir aussi qu'elle type de crevette je peux mettre avec le combattant ou si je peux juste mettre des red cherry

----------


## Poska

Perso je ne tenterais jamais de mettre un combattant dans mon bac à red cherry, et pourtant mes adultes font un bon 3cm, mais j'y tiens trop pour risquer qu'elles finissent grignotées...
En crevettes un peu plus grosses et peu exigeantes il y a les caridina multidentata (ex japonica) mais tu n'auras pas de repro en eau douce, par contre comme elles sont transparentes le combattant les ignorera peut être plus facilement.

----------


## Perrine.P

Tu a raison Poska, sur un forum aquariophil, il deconseille les Red cherry! Ils conseille les caridina multidentata comme ta dit et aussi des Macrobrachiums mais vu qu'elles sont un peu grosses (6 a 8 cm adulte) il faut plus de place dans l'aquarium

----------


## miss57

::  Il vit combien de temps en moyenne un betta?

----------


## ChatouPension

je dois avoir des bettas cool car à vous écouter tout ce qui est avec eux ne va pas
ex les red cherry
perso mon betta ne va pas fouiner au sol
les crevettes il en a rien à battr*

----------


## ChatouPension

http://www.betta-forum.net/t20201-pe...splendens-male
il n'y a pas que moi qui les fait cohabiter

----------


## Poska

Ben oui les bettas pacifiques ça existe, mais si son betta est un amateur de crevettes elle fait quoi? Autant prendre une espèce qui risque moins de se faire croquer pour limiter les problèmes.

----------


## loulouk

non seulement ça existe mais c'est ce qui le plus courant quand même,
comme j'ai dit plus haut j'ai TOUJOURS fait cohabiter mes betta avec d'autres espèces et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problèmes .

----------


## skapounkette

Oui il y a des exceptions mais étant donné que là on donne des conseils à des novices, il vaut mieux privilégier le principe de précaution non?

----------


## ChatouPension

oui je pensais que tous réagiriaent comme eux
j'en ai deux qui acceptent les crevettes

----------


## Perrine.P

J'essairais de faire le plu de cachette posible pour les crevette, je pense pas qu'elle reste tranquille a se faire picorer!

----------


## miss57

::  Cela doit etre génial un betta et autres poissons mais j'aurai trop peur du pire et pas gèrer ensuite..

----------


## Perrine.P

J'ai trouvé un 80L pas chere sur le mauvais coin mais sa fait pas un peu grand juste pour un bettas? Sinon j'ai cas y mettre quelques autres poisson? Ou sinon, je divise l'aquarium en deux et sa me permettra dans avoir deux!

----------


## gnouf

A la limite ça peut être bien pour des espèces de bettas autres que les combattants et qui peuvent vivre en couple/trio. Par contre c'est plus difficile à trouver, surtout si tu ne veux pas faire les bourses aquario et autres éleveurs de bettas.

----------


## skapounkette

> J'ai trouvé un 80L pas chere sur le mauvais coin mais sa fait pas un peu grand juste pour un bettas? Sinon j'ai cas y mettre quelques autres poisson


ça dépend de ce que tu veux? un betta seul? un betta et des crevettes? d'autres poissons?

----------


## skapounkette

> A la limite ça peut être bien pour des espèces de bettas autres que les combattants et qui peuvent vivre en couple/trio. Par contre c'est plus difficile à trouver, surtout si tu ne veux pas faire les bourses aquario et autres éleveurs de bettas.


Oui car d'après ce que j'ai lu les bettas type "sauvage" peuvent vivre à plusieurs, mais ils sont + difficiles à trouver

----------


## loulouk

il y a une autre option,
trouver des betta nés dans le même aqua et ayant grandis ensemblent,
mon cousin en fait ( ou faisait je ne sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualité ) du betta et il en avait donc toute une famille dans
un même aqua sans soucis,
en acheter à un éleveur particulier par groupe du coup pourrait éventuellement régler le souci  ::

----------


## Perrine.P

a la base, je voulais un bettas et quelques crevettes.

----------


## skapounkette

> il y a une autre option,
> trouver des betta nés dans le même aqua et ayant grandis ensemblent,
> mon cousin en fait ( ou faisait je ne sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualité ) du betta et il en avait donc toute une famille dans
> un même aqua sans soucis,
> en acheter à un éleveur particulier par groupe du coup pourrait éventuellement régler le souci


C'est quand même très risqué: quand les éleveurs tardent trop à séparer une fratrie, la plupart des bettas ont les nageoires bien abimées...

----------


## Perrine.P

Puis je pourrai pas les séparer parce que j'aurais pas d'autre aquariums! J'ai pas envie de les mettre dans un verre!!

----------


## loulouk

ben écoute soit c'est nous qui avons toujours de la chance soit vous jamais 
parce que les bettas ne posent pas de problèmes particuliers en ce qui me concerne  ::

----------


## skapounkette

Ou alors ce ne sont pas des bettas splendens? car il y a des espèces qui sont + pacifiques (betta imbellis, betta coccina...)

Pour les bettas aux nageoires abîmées, ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai vécu (je ne fais pas de repro) mais plusieurs éleveurs me l'ont dit lors de bourses aquariophiles car j'étais étonnée justement de voir les poissons dans cet état. Ils m'ont dit que c'était parce qu'ils avaient trop tardé pour les séparer mais que la queue et les nageoires repousseraient ensuite.

----------


## Perrine.P

Moi je sais que j'ai vraiment pas de chance ::

----------


## gnouf

Je pensais aux bettas channoides, imbellis, etc. mais bon je ne sais pas si c'est facile à trouver. Il faut voir du côté des forums spécialisés bettas ou même aquagora.

----------


## Perrine.P

J'ai regarder un forum sur les bettas mais j'ai regarder juste "les combattants". Puis vu que c'est vraiment se que je veux ::  Sinon c'est pas une bonne idée de séparer l'aquarium en deux?

----------


## gnouf

Si la séparation est opaque c'est faisable. Sinon non car les mâles vont parader sans arrêt et s'épuiser.

----------


## Perrine.P

Je pense que je vais essayer sa. Je trouveré bien quelque chose de plastifié et opaque

----------


## miss57

::  des photos de vos betta?

----------


## miss57

::  Des photos si cela intéresse quelqu'un !!

----------


## skapounkette

C'est le tien?

----------


## ChatouPension

si quelqu'un veut un betta
je viens de tomber par hasard sur une annonce du mauvais coin
il est dans le 91 et fait pitié dans un minuscule truc non chauffé
sans plante (enfin une fausse)
je peux mp le lien

----------


## miss57

::  Les gens se prennent pas la peine de se renseigner c'est triste !!

Oui c'est le mien pourquoi il a une tête de moche? hihi  :: 

Il lui manque quelques plantes encore a venir ces prochains temps  ::

----------


## skapounkette

Non c'est pas ça mais rassure moi tu as bien fait tourner l'aquarium à vide pendant 1 mois avant d'y mettre ton poisson?

----------


## miss57

Pas 1 mois juste 3 semaines et j'ai ajouté un produit pour y mettre de bonnes bactéries comme l'a conseillé l'éleveur pour éviter le fameux pic de nitrites.
 ::  Je sais pas si je dois ajouter 2 anubias dont une de l'autre coté de l'amphore ou une anubia et une mousse java...  ::

----------


## miss57

::  Je change encore l'eau tous les 2 jours a 1/3 la semaine la car je pense avoir été juste juste pour 3semaines mais j'espère que cela ira  ::

----------


## loulouk

changement d'eau tous les 2 jours c'est trop fréquent .

----------


## miss57

::  Ah bon même si c'est un doseur pour les gâteaux? combien de temps alors?

----------


## loulouk

un doseur pour les gâteaux ?
ton aqua a pas l'air bien grand et tu n'as qu'un seul poisson,
tu as des plantes et je suppose ausis un system de filtration,
un changement tous les 15 jours pour moi t'es déjà large .

----------


## skapounkette

> Je change encore l'eau tous les 2 jours a 1/3 la semaine la car je pense avoir été juste juste pour 3semaines mais j'espère que cela ira


Le 19/02 tu as écrit: "Bonjour,

J'aimerai acquérir un poisson combattant et j'aimerai savoir si  quelqu'un en possède et pourrait me renseigner sur ce qu'il est  important de savoir? "

Donc ton aquarium était déjà en eau à ce moment là?  Sinon ça fait bien trop court pour y introduire un poisson  ::

----------


## miss57

Non en effet il fait 20L une vraie plante et je veux en rajouter 2 et oui un filtre et une pompe sur le plus petit débit.
 ::  Merci je pensais bien faire.

Pour le nettoyage des cailloux comment faire? : siphonner? alors tu me conseils de changer l'eau 2 fois par mois seulement et combien d'eau?
Merci a toi

----------


## miss57

J'avais déjà le minimum mais me manquait un élement important... le chauffage! en postant ici et ailleurs j'ai sut qu'il en fallait un car souvent on me dit que la lumière suffit  ::  et que le chauffage est de trop... bref j'en ai quand même ajouté un donc en tout j'ai respecté 3 semaines dont 2 semaines sans chauffage et 1 semaines avec et le poipoi est la depuis samedi.

----------


## loulouk

pour le peu de saleté que doit faire ton poisson je te conseil plutot un corydoras  :: ,
de plus une partie de ces rejet va servir aux plantes .
Personnellement vu la config de ton bas j'y toiucherais à peine, 10 l dans le mois .

Introduire un poisson en ayant préalablement ajouté des bactéries ne pose pas de problèmes .

----------


## miss57

::  Merci bien.
Comme dit le chauffage vu de dernière minute il y a peu on me disait encore que le chauffage si le bac est petit est de trop mais j'ai préféré en prendre un...

 :: 10L par mois alors daccord bon a savoir!! l'éclairage il y a des heures a respecter pour allumer et éteindre?

----------


## loulouk

jamais plus de 12 h  ::

----------


## skapounkette

Ok dans ce cas c'est bon!
Par contre les corydoras doivent vivre en groupe donc ça me parait difficilement faisable...

Perso pour mon 25litres, je change environ 10 litres d'eau chaque semaine, après avoir laissé l'eau propre reposer 48h (quand je ne laissais pas l'eau reposer, mon poisson développait à chaque fois des pourritures des nageoires...)

----------


## miss57

:Big Grin:  Ok ca c'est respecté !!

Je vais t'embêter mais mon betta ne risque pas de s'en prendre a mon corydora? (puis pour ce fameux poisson l'eau lui convient et mon aquarium de 20L)?

----------


## miss57

::  Voilà ma crainte du poisson nettoyeur la cohabitation, le nombre et la taille du bac!!

Donc reposer l'eau 48h avant le grand nettoyage et toi tu fais une fois par semaine?

----------


## loulouk

1 ou 2 ça mange pas de pain,
10 l d'eau par semaine c'est trop, 
un bac bien équilibré on a pas besoin d'y toucher,
si tu vires trop de bactéries forcément ça déséquilibre le bac .

----------


## miss57

::  Pas évident donc car chacun a sa facon de faire et si admettons tous les dimanche j'enlève 5L cela serait encore trop? ou un doseur taille de 2 verres..

----------


## skapounkette

C'est sur que 10l d'eau par semaine c'est beaucoup mais j'ai eu de très gros soucis de pourriture des nageoires chez mon betta (à l'époque je ne changeais que 2-3 litres d'eau tous les 15 jours), j'ai failli le perdre et finalement en procédant comme je fais maintenant j'arrive à avoir un eau parfaite (par rapport aux paramètres) et surtout mon betta n'a plus de pourriture. Bien entendu je ne lave pas la mousse du filtre afin de ne pas tuer les bactéries  ::

----------


## miss57

::  Les pourritures quelle horreur cela vient de quoi???

----------


## hatchiko

dans un bac de 20l, tu ne peux pas mettre d'autres poissons avec ton combattant 

les corydoras vivent par groupe de 6 minimum et dans minimum 60 (ou 80 je sais plus)cm de façade 

pour tout ce qui est placo etc... laisse tombé.

dans 20l, à part à combattant, certains killies (et les combattants et les killies ne sont en aucun cas compatibles) les crevettes et les petits escargots, tu ne peux rien mettre 

donc là, je te dirais de mettre des escargots, ils ne risqueront pas de blesser ton betta et leur comportement pourra t'indiquer si il y a un problème grave avec l'équilibre du bac (par contre, prends des adultes, les bébés seraient mangés de suite)

sur un bac de 20l, bien planté et bien filtré, 2/3l tous les 10jours ou deux semaines, c'est bien 
tout dépend de tes nitrites, le mieux c'est de tester régulièrement ton eau (parce que si il y a un pic de nitrites, là c'est des changements quotidien) 

tu peux mettre des douilles à bactéries dans le bac, pour que les bacteries s'y installent bien 


et pour les plantes, j'aurai tendance à te dire de rajouter les deux: deux anubia et la mousse de java 
la mousse de java tu peux la laisser en surface, ça rassurera ton poisson, d'autant que si je me souviens bien, les anubias n'ont pas besoin de beaucoup de lumière 


par contre, tu sais qu'il ne faut pas enterrer les anubias? il vaut mieux les fixer à un support (une racine, une pierre, peu importe), sinon la base pourrie et elle meurt 
au début il faut la fixer avec du fil, mais après elle s'accroche avec ses racines sur le support ;-)

----------


## hatchiko

> Les pourritures quelle horreur cela vient de quoi???


ah un mauvais équilibre du bac 

ça peut être dû à plein de chose, c'est pour ça qu'il faut tester ton eau régulièrement, jusqu'à trouver ce qui lui va le mieux en terme de maintien de l'écosystème

----------


## miss57

::  Merci de ton expérience !!!

Oui l'éleveur m'a dit de pas enterrer l'anubia elle est attachée a mon amphore cela fait joli en plus !!

 ::  Bon ben je pense rien de plus que le betta je chercherai un aspi pour aquarium ca serait le mieux!!

----------


## skapounkette

> ah un mauvais équilibre du bac 
> 
> ça peut être dû à plein de chose, c'est pour ça qu'il faut tester ton eau régulièrement, jusqu'à trouver ce qui lui va le mieux en terme de maintien de l'écosystème


Oui, ceci dit le problème d'équilibre n'est pas toujours facile à déceler: perso tous mes tests étaient OK et je n'arrivais pas à me débarrasser de cette saleté... ça peut aussi être du au stress de ce que j'ai lu et certains poissons y sont + fragiles que d'autres à la base.

----------


## miss57

::  Tu l'as soigné avec du sel et la cappa cela a marché?

----------


## hatchiko

> Merci de ton expérience !!!
> 
> Oui l'éleveur m'a dit de pas enterrer l'anubia elle est attachée a mon amphore cela fait joli en plus !!
> 
>  Bon ben je pense rien de plus que le betta je chercherai un aspi pour aquarium ca serait le mieux!!


ou sinon de petits escargots: c'est très utile contre les algues! ^^





> Oui, ceci dit le problème d'équilibre n'est pas toujours facile à déceler: perso tous mes tests étaient OK et je n'arrivais pas à me débarrasser de cette saleté... ça peut aussi être du au stress de ce que j'ai lu et certains poissons y sont + fragiles que d'autres à la base.


ah oui aussi, le stress, je l'avais oublié celui là 

les poissons sont des animaux sensibles en plus... 

si je me souviens bien, ce n'est pas toi qui avait été obligé de couper un peu les nageoires? 
c'est une vraie saloperie ce genre de chose... 

l'un de mes poissons japonais est mort d'hydropisie à cause du stress, je n'ai rien pu faire...  ::

----------


## miss57

::  Oh c'est triste....

Les escargots je les prends aussi chez un éleveur?

----------


## hatchiko

tant qu'à faire, sinon sur lbc, souvent pas mal de gens en donnent ;-)

ça leur évite de finir dans les wc...

----------


## skapounkette

Je n'avais pas eu à lui couper les nageoires car sa queue s'est tout simplement "détachée" toute seule  :: 
Je l'ai soigné en le laissant plusieurs jours dans de l'eau salée avec catappa + désinfectant (le tout renouvelé chaque jour). Aujourd'hui sa queue a repoussé quasi entièrement  ::

----------


## miss57

::  Oh non pas aux WC pauvres bêtes quoi !!! vais voir!!

----------


## miss57

::  Mesure de l'eau elle est à 25degré !! ^^ je pense que cela lui convient il a l'air en tout cas

----------


## ChatouPension

moi j'aurai pu te donner des escargots mais je suis loin hélas
j'ai des mélanoides

----------


## miss57

::  Oui fort dommage !!!

Bon cette aprèm je fais voir si je trouve 2 plantes qui conviennent à mon aquarium ^^

----------


## miss57

::  Ce jour rajout d'une Anubia et d'un escargot ( j'aimerai encore un je pense et une mousse) mais plus tard sur le coup cela fait des dépenses...
J'ai acheté une cloche pour nettoyer ainsi qu'un aimant...

----------


## ChatouPension

tu as pris quoi comme escargot ?

----------


## miss57

::  La question piège...

Je t'avoue que j'ai demandé si je peux avoir un escargot pour 20L 25degré elle m'a conseillé celui ci... maintenant si tu as une idée ce qu'il est je suis prenante!!!

----------


## ChatouPension

Il a quel forme ?il est quel couleur ?
http://aquafish.free.fr/escargots/escargots.htm

----------


## miss57

::  Après des recherches j'ai trouvé sa doublure sur le net exact il s'agit d'un MELANOIDE qui creusent le sol.

----------


## ChatouPension

c'est ceux que j'ai 
j'aime bien

----------


## miss57

::  Pour l'instant le betta le calcule pas j'espère qu'il lui fera rien...
1 suffit ou faut en prendre plus?
Pour les crevettes apparemment certains betta les attaquent  ::

----------


## linette14

Je prends la conversation au vol mais tu as acheté des mélanoides??? Car j'en ai mais ils sont venus avec l'achat de mes plantes.
Pour le combattant, il faut pas mettre de crevettes.

----------


## ChatouPension

> pas mettre de crevettes.


Moi j'ai crevettes et betta actuellement et jamais eu de soucis

----------


## hatchiko

> Pour l'instant le betta le calcule pas j'espère qu'il lui fera rien...
> 1 suffit ou faut en prendre plus?
> Pour les crevettes apparemment certains betta les attaquent


c'est bien d'en mettre quelques uns, ils vont se reproduire, et adapter leur population au bac après ;-)

----------


## miss57

::  Actuellement j'en ai que un bon a savoir ^^
Oui je les ai acheté mais j'ai pas de crevettes par contre  ::

----------


## linette14

> Moi j'ai crevettes et betta actuellement et jamais eu de soucis


Ce que j'ai dit est d'ordre général mais ensuite il y a toujours des exceptions ;-)

----------


## miss57

Sur le forum betta du jura ils ont mis une vidéo d'un betta qui gobe complet la crevette et ils le déconseillent et que cela dépendra de notre betta...

----------


## miss57

::  Vous trouvrez que mon FISHER a une pourriture de nageoire vous?

----------


## le.gatinais

une pourriture des nageoires ça ressemble à ça :



sur ta photo, difficile de se faire une idée  ::

----------


## miss57

J'en referai une a l'occasion mais non il n'a pas ce trou béant du tout juste le bout en sorte de pic mais on m'a dit que cela doit être dut a sa race crowntail ..
Le mien a l'air très jeune aussi je trouve comparé a la tête de certains autres betta mais il est très vif et parade assez souvent  ::

----------


## le.gatinais

effectivement, le coté "effiloché" des nageoires est normal pour la forme sélectionné de ton betta. Si tu ne vois pas de lésions comparable à "ma" photo, c'est que ton poisson n'est pas atteint  ::

----------


## miss57

::  Non franchement rien du tout comme trou ni rien juste comme dit en bas la pointe a 1mm de ses voiles un peu effiloché mais comme dit cela doit venir du CT.
Par contre il parade souvent sans que je le force est-ce normal?  :: ( se sent-il agressé par moi? lol)
Merci bcp !!

----------


## le.gatinais

une parade d'agressivité, ça ressemble à ça au niveau de la tête :



Dans ce cas, le laisser tranquil lui suffira  :: 

si ce n'est rien de ça, c'est "simplement" sa forme sélectionné qui le contraint à des efforts pour se déplacer. Donc rien d'anormal.


ps : pour le bien être et la tranquilité de ton betta pense à rajouter des plantes flottantes type pistia stratiotes ou quelques brins de myriophyllum, bon nombre d'aquariophiles s'en sépare gratuitement  ::

----------


## miss57

::  Ah dac merci.

Ben le mien fait encore souvent ce genre de tête et le pire c'est que je peux pas mettre de fond d'aquarium pour décorer ( les poster la) car quand il se voit dedans il s'énerve à n'en plus finir...

----------


## odrey13

je suis allée a max* z*o cet apres m avec mon mari et mon fils . 
Il y a vait un combattant qui avait sauté ds un aqua ou il y avait deja un combattant . Et il l'attaquait . Le pauvre qui se faisait attaquer n'avait presque plus de nageoire et de queue . 
Du coup mon mari est allé demandé a la vendeuse de le changer d'aqua , une folle furieuse nous a agressé en disant qu'elle etait la avant . 
Mon mari a dit juste 2 secondes, il y aun poisson qui est train de mourir . Et la elle nous dit je m'en fous ....
Mon mari est allée chercher le responsable , il est venu s'excuser et a expliquer a la stagiaire qui tenait le rayon toute seule , de faire passer la cliente apres la prochaine qu'il y a une urgence comme ca .. 
Maintenant le combattant m'a fait peine , vous croyez qu'il va etre vendu dans cet etat ? 
J'etais a 2 doigts de le prendre

----------


## miss57

:: Hier  j'ai fais mes tests de l'eau en gouttes et pas de nitrites une  eau un  peu dure mais le mélange avec de l'eau osmose et robinet devrait aider   j'espère à la radoucir un peu  

J'ai passé la soirée a faire acclimatation du poisson en douceur   ( super important)

*ÉTAPE1* : je suis dans le pot assez serré une bonne nuit et demi dans le sombre pour me calmer du trajet de 150km..

http://a.imdoc.fr/1/animaux/animaux/...cn2056-img.jpg

*ETAPE 2:*

http://a.imdoc.fr/1/animaux/animaux/...cn2057-img.jpg

La  il est resté une heure juste a flotter ( sans éclairage juste pour  la  photo) ensuite j'ai ajouté 5ml d'eau de l'aquarium dans son pot et   attendu 15minutes, puis ajoute de 5ml ( pareil) jusqu’à ce que le pot   soit quasi rempli ( donc en tout près de 2heures).
Puis j'ai pris le  poisson sans l'eau du pot et je l'ai mis en douceur  dans son chez soi et  j'ai tout laissé tout éteint jusque ce soir pour  le laisser en paix se  remettre!! :: 

*Étape 3* : le lendemain j'avais un peu faim une fois que je me suis calmé!!

http://a.imdoc.fr/1/animaux/animaux/...cn2020-img.jpg

Ce soir 3-4 granulés de ce produit !!

Maintenant *je me vante* devant vous!!   

http://a.imdoc.fr/1/animaux/animaux/...cn2068-img.jpg

http://club.doctissimo.fr/miss0571/a...-18302810.html

http://b.imdoc.fr/1/animaux/animaux/...cn2065-img.jpg

http://a.imdoc.fr/1/animaux/animaux/...cn2063-img.jpg

http://c.imdoc.fr/1/animaux/animaux/...cn2061-img.jpg

  Arrête tes photos et sort va je pars sous l'aimant!!
D'ailleurs elle arrive quand par la poste ta cattapa!!  

http://a.imdoc.fr/1/animaux/animaux/...cn2060-img.jpg

http://b.imdoc.fr/1/animaux/animaux/...cn2017-img.jpg

Je l'aime pas lui sauf ses antennes!! ( attention)!!  


 A bientôt les amis !!!! :: 

ps: j'ai mis des liens cela évite d'alourdir de trop le sujet!!  ::

----------


## miss57

::  Pauvre betta je lui souhaite de survivre les vendeurs sont tellement  ::

----------


## odrey13

vous pensez que je ddois aller le prendre ?

----------


## Terpsichore

Ca serait un beau geste  :Smile:

----------


## odrey13

faudrait que je trouve un aqua sympa et pas trop cher je vais en parler avec mon mari , il m'a proposé d'aller le chercher demain matin , 
en fait il a pas l'air d'avoir de plaies ,juste qu'il n'a plus ses belles nageoires a l'arriere ni au dessus . 
question bete ca repousse les nageoires ? 
J'ai peur que personne le veuille dans cet etat

----------


## linette14

Oui ça repousse les nageoires mais il ne faut pas que cela soit trop importants qd même.

----------


## odrey13

d accord , je savais pas

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Je profite de ce sujet pour signaler que j'ai une invasion de lentilles d'eau.
Si quelqu'un en veut pour ses combattants ou son bassin, pas de soucis, je vous envoie ça contre des timbres.

----------


## miss57

::  tu aurais des photos pour moi???

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Qui moi?
Des photos des lentilles d'eau?

----------


## miss57

::  Oui si t'a 5mn

----------


## miss57

::  Photos de la star!!


















 ::  A vos photos!!

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Ca ressemble à ça (pas ma photo)

----------


## miss57

::  C'est sympa tu demanderais combien de timbres?

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Normalement 2 devraient suffir.
Il faut juste que je trouve un petit flacon à glisser dans une enveloppe. 
Ca se développe ensuite très vite

----------


## miss57

::  Mon betta serait content il lui manque un truc de surface lol

----------


## miss57

:: T'a trouvé un truc pour envoyer car si oui dis moi combien tu voudrais je serai bien intéressée... j'ai un 20L..  :: Tiens moi au jus!

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Je cherche, je cherche!  :: 

Je t'envoie mes coordonnées pour les timbres dès que j'ai trouvé une petite fiole en pastique ou autre.

----------


## miss57

::  Pas de soucis prend ton temps tiens moi juste au courant!!  :Big Grin: 
T'a un betta toi?

----------


## tocquyna

Bonjour

j ' ai 6 bettas et serrais fortement intéréssée par des lentilles d' eau pour mes 6 aquas .

Comment faire ?

Merci d' avance

----------


## miss57

::  6 bettas !!!

Tu nous les présentes?  ::

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Ca marche les filles, je note; j'ai tellement de lentilles que je peux fournir encore et encore X)

Par contre, attendez vous peut-être à vous retrouvez avec des escargots: j'ai des physes + mélanoïdes+ planorbes. 
Mais tant que le bac est équilibré, ils régulent d'eux-même leur population et ne font pas de dégâts.



PS: Pour envoyer les lentilles, je pensais prendre des petites fioles en plastique, un peu comme celle où se trouvait les échantillons de parfums gratuit avant.

----------


## miss57

::  Bonne idée je pense ( ps tu es sur docti khaine ou je te confonds) lol

T'inquiète pour tes physes et autre j'ai 2 anentome helena  ::  ::  ( casse croute)

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Les filles, envoyez moi vos coordonnées en MP pour les lentilles, je vous enverrai mon adresse pour les timbres.

----------


## miss57

::  Il te faudrait combien de timbres miss?

----------


## skapounkette

ton 1er betta est mort miss57 ???

----------


## miss57

::  Oui...

----------


## skapounkette

Ah zut  ::  Tu sais à quoi c'est du? Peut être a t-il été introduit trop tôt dans l'aquarium?

----------


## Origan

> Oui ça repousse les nageoires mais il ne faut pas que cela soit trop importants qd même.


Je plussoie, ça repousse, j'ai dû couper les nageoires de mon premier betta (pourriture tenace qui remontait vers le corps) et ça avait repoussé complétement en quelques semaines.

----------


## miss57

::  Malheureusement aucune idée... j'avais fait le cycle de l'azote un bon mois, des tests en gouttes donc pas de nitrites, un ph de 7,4 , de l'eau un peu dure que je coupe avec de l'eau osmosée..
Un changement d'eau par semaine avec de l'eau reposée 7jours avant et une nourriture avec un peu de vivant + micro granulé JBL...
Donc cela me semblait pas trop trop mauvais!!
Un jour il a piqué un gros stress sans savoir pourquoi et le lendemain il était mort et décoloré alors que normalement rouge...
Dur dur a dire..  :: 

Celui que j'ai actuellement pète le feu !! je l'avais traité contre une micro pourriture ( quand je l'ai acheté) et son mini trou repousse!!
( tetra général tonic + sel + catappa pendant 5jours) et la il m'a fait un nid de bulle  :: 



Trop speed j'ai loupé la tete ptdrrrr

Désolé il parade pas car je veux pas blesser sa repousse du trou de la nageoire en paradant!!

----------


## nadybool

Pour des lentilles, je pourrais être interessée également, je demande demain a ma belle sur si elle en veut  ::  

Moi j'avais des combattants, 1male, 2 ou 3 femelles je ne sais plus le tout dans un aquarium bien planté et avec d'autres espèces, ca se passait très bien. Il y avait même des crevettes avec... Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis... L'aqua était un 130L ou 160L je ne sais plus donc ils avaient de l'éspace... En general les femelles betta étaient a droite du bac et le mal sur la gauche, mais aucun souci quand ils se croisaient... 

On a eu un souci avec l'aquarium du coup, mon homme ne veut plus de poissons :/

----------


## Kiya

Bonsoir  :Smile: 

Un combattant peut-il vivre avec des guppy ENDLERS? (pas de guppy normal à longue queue) 

Ceci est une question THEORIQUE (je dis ça pour pas me faire tomber dessus  :Smile:   )

----------


## ChatouPension

Moi je te dirai oui j'ai eu les 2 des années

----------


## hatchiko

un combattant est bien mieux seul, il ne risque pas d'attaquer les autres ou d'être attaqué

----------


## Kiya

Merci, oui je sais bien que les combattant sont mieux tous seuls mais je sais aussi qu'en fonction de leur caractère ça peut aller, j'essaie juste de me renseigner pour éventuellement limiter les dégats un jour  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

tu as eu des mâles ET femelles? (est il possible d'en parler en mp?)

----------


## ChatouPension

MOi j ai commencé à en avoir un dans un bac collectif car il y vivait avant 
puis ça a toujours marché

----------


## hatchiko

mâle et femelles dans un même bac, c'est aussi compliqué qu'une cohabitation mâle/autre espèce 
le mâle poursuit les femelles, qui sont du coup très stressées. Certains le font quand même, dans des bacs très plantés pour que les femelles puissent se cacher, même ça ne finit pas toujours très bien 

je sais que certains font vivre les bettas dans des bacs collectifs, parfois ça se passe bien, mais d'autres fois c'est la catastrophe, alors si on peut éviter de risquer de tuer des poissons pour aller au plus simple pour nous, c'est quand même mieux non?

----------


## skapounkette

En + le betta a besoin d'une eau plutôt stagnante (filtre réglé sur le minimum), ce qui n'est pas le cas des guppys et de la plupart des autres poissons qui apprécient qu'il y ait du mouvement (courant, bulles d'air...).

Donc au delà du caractère du betta, si on veut vraiment respecter ses besoins et ceux des autres poissons il vaut mieux éviter de le faire vivre en bac collectif.

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

> En + le betta a besoin d'une eau plutôt stagnante (filtre réglé sur le minimum), ce qui n'est pas le cas des guppys et de la plupart des autres poissons qui apprécient qu'il y ait du mouvement (courant, bulles d'air...).
> 
> Donc au delà du caractère du betta, si on veut vraiment respecter ses besoins et ceux des autres poissons il vaut mieux éviter de le faire vivre en bac collectif.



Tout à fait, les paramètres de l'eau ne sont pas identiques, leur biotope non plus, leur nourriture non plus, et surtout, ils vivent dans la même "couche" de l'aquarium, à savoir le niveau supérieur.
Ce qui fait que si un mâle combattant fait son nid de bulle et voit des guppies en train de se balader pas loin, il va les courser.

C'est comme faire cohabiter des lapins ou des cochons d'inde.

Ou non, plutôt, c'est comme si on faisait cohabiter deux hamsters: des fois ça se passe très bien et ils se battent pas. Mais d'autre fois, ils se battent à mort.
Donc combattants et hamsters=même combat. Un par cage, un par aquarium. Solitude=une chance de moins de mourir.
Et même la cohabitation ça a marché 1 fois ou 2, ou 3, ça ne va pas assurer que la 4ème fois, le combattant ne va pas massacrer toute la population du bac communautaire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En + le betta a besoin d'une eau plutôt stagnante (filtre réglé sur le minimum), ce qui n'est pas le cas des guppys et de la plupart des autres poissons qui apprécient qu'il y ait du mouvement (courant, bulles d'air...).
> 
> Donc au delà du caractère du betta, si on veut vraiment respecter ses besoins et ceux des autres poissons il vaut mieux éviter de le faire vivre en bac collectif.



Tout à fait, les paramètres de l'eau ne sont pas identiques, leur biotope non plus, leur nourriture non plus, et surtout, ils vivent dans la même "couche" de l'aquarium, à savoir le niveau supérieur.
Ce qui fait que si un mâle combattant fait son nid de bulle et voit des guppies en train de se balader pas loin, il va les courser.

C'est comme faire cohabiter des lapins ou des cochons d'inde.

Ou non, plutôt, c'est comme si on faisait cohabiter deux hamsters: des fois ça se passe très bien et ils se battent pas. Mais d'autre fois, ils se battent à mort.
Donc combattants et hamsters=même combat. Un par cage, un par aquarium. Solitude=une chance de moins de mourir.
Et même la cohabitation ça a marché 1 fois ou 2, ou 3, ça ne va pas assurer que la 4ème fois, le combattant ne va pas massacrer toute la population du bac communautaire.

----------


## douce24

arreter de mettre vos poissons dans des mini aquarium mettez vous a leur place une minute !

----------


## hatchiko

tu connais les bettas pour dire ça?  ::

----------


## skapounkette

> arreter de mettre vos poissons dans des mini aquarium mettez vous a leur place une minute !


tu t'adresses à qui au juste?  ::

----------


## Origan

Douce : c'est quoi pour toi, un "mini-aquarium" ?
Si c'est un vase, je pense que tous ici sommes d'accord et que personne n'oserait le faire.
Si c'est un 20l, certes, c'est petit, ça reste un minimum à mon sens, mais le combattant nécessite d'avoir une filtration formant peu de courant et une hauteur d'eau assez restreinte, ce qui est habituellement incompatible avec des volumes de 200 ou 300l, voire plus. 

Le mien, enfin, celui que j'aurais peut-être s'il y en a à recueillir en Gironde, pourrait venir dans le 60l mais là, je ne donne pas cher de mes pauvres crevettes naines :/ Et le courant est plus fort que dans le 20l.

----------


## Hellgrine

Je viens d'avoir Arnold, mon 1er poisson combattant, mon coloc savait que je les trouvais très joli... et vient de m'en offrir un pour mon anni (ce n'est bien sur pas un cadeau à faire pour tout le monde, même un poisson demande de l'amour et une belle vie !!) bref donc voilà, j'ai un bel aqua tout neuf avec quelques plantes en plastique et un poisson... 
Je voudrais bien y mettre des vraies plantes, est ce qu'il y en a mieux que d'autres ? Quel sol serait le mieux adapté ?
L'aqua fait 25l, il a une lumière, une pompe et un chauffage mais pas installé car pas encore de multiprise. D'ailleurs je voudrais savoir, la pompe est ce vraiment nécessaire puisqu'il ne faut pas que l'eau soit trop brassée ? De plus j'aimerais beaucoup y mettre des escargots, des ampullaires bleu qui sont en vente sur le mauvais coin (j'ai trop craqué c'est trop mignon !) est-ce une bonne idée ? (d'après ce que vous dite il faut mettre des escargots donc je suppose que c'est une bonne idée).
Et j'aimerais savoir, enfaite les escargots ont les meme "fonction" qu'un "poisson laveur" ? Faut-il les deux ? Est ce que si je prend les 2 ils auront quand meme assez à manger ?
Bon, ceci dit je ne me suis pas encore renseignée auprès de site spécialisé mais j'y vais de ce pas !!

----------


## Origan

Mauvaise idée de t'avoir offert le betta en m^mee temps que l'aquarium :/
En effet, il faut le temps que l'aquarium se rode avant d'y mettre un poisson ou des escargots, soit de 3 à 6 semaines en moyenne. Pendant ce temps-là, il te faut trouver une solution pour ce betta. Et donc opter pour le "vase"/contenant dit mensongèrement "pour betta" en animalerie, ou trouver quelqu'un qui a déjà un aquarium rôdé.

Pour l'installation de l'aquarium, voici les articles que j'avais lu et relu avant de me lancer dans les miens (attention au démarrage : c'est l'étape la plus importante pour un aquarium), ils se recoupent, les 2 premiers sont plus clairs et accessibles (mais tu n'as pas besoin de certains appareils avec un 25l bien planté : tu peux laisser de côté tout ce qui est CO2 et oxygénation, ainsi que les filtres a plusieurs matières de filtration -vu que ton filtre doit être petit pour 25l, tu ne pourras pas faire aussi complet), mais leur lecture ne prend pas longtemps :
http://www.aquabase.org/articles/htm...ilie=2020.html
http://www.aquabase.org/articles/htm...ilie=1687.html
http://www.aquabase.org/articles/htm...ants=1744.html

Pour Arnold, tu peux choisir une maintenance inappropriée le temps que cela se rode, soit un bac de 2 litres, avec renouvellement d'eau (reposée 48h si elle sort du robinet) à 50% tous les 2-3 jours.

Après, il faut savoir qu'aucun poisson ne lave (et encore moins les vitres), c'est un argument de vente fallacieux : ceux que les vendeurs appellent poisson-laveurs sont seulement des poissons de fond qui mangent les restes de granulés que les poissons de surface et de milieu laissent échapper, en aucun cas, ils ne mangent les déjections des autres poissons, et il faut les nourrir avec une nourriture spéciale (en général, des grosses pastilles qui coulent au fond directement), après, il y a des poissons/escargots qui mangent certaines algues (et ils mangent aussi certaines plantes -_- ).
Avoir des vraies plantes est plus efficace pour maintenir un aquarium propre, ainsi qu'un filtre. Le filtre est donc indispensable, oui, sinon, les nitrites vont monter en flèche puis les nitrates et tes animaux vont mourir empoisonnés. Pour casser le courant si celui-ci est trop fort à la sortie du filtre (certains filtres ont un débit réglable), tu peux l'orienter vers une vitre (ce que je fais), ou mettre une plante (ou une racine de palétuvier) devant.

EDIT : certaines plantes sont très faciles à maintenir : cératophyllum (j'en suis envahie, la mienne pousse hors sol, j'en jette des poignées entières chaque mois, vu que personne n'en veut plus...), anubia (pour un 25l, plutôt anubia nana -c'est la plus petite des anubias, l'anubia n'a pas besoin de substrat, seulement d'un bon éclairage et parfois d'engrais liquide), mousse de java (à fixer sur une racine ou un rocher alvéolé), vallisneria, etc. Les boules de cladophora sont faciles aussi, mais elles sont envahissantes, je trouve : la plus ancienne est devenue énorme et des petits bouts commencent à envahir mes racines.
Tu peux en avoir à très bas prix, voire gratuits, sur des annonces ou des forums aquario, les prix en animalerie sont excessifs pour des plantes si faciles (bon, en même temps, il faut qu'elles paient les locaux et le personnel).

----------


## Hellgrine

> Mauvaise idée de t'avoir offert le betta en m^mee temps que l'aquarium :/
> En effet, il faut le temps que l'aquarium se rode avant d'y mettre un poisson ou des escargots, soit de 3 à 6 semaines en moyenne. Pendant ce temps-là, il te faut trouver une solution pour ce betta. Et donc opter pour le "vase"/contenant dit mensongèrement "pour betta" en animalerie, ou trouver quelqu'un qui a déjà un aquarium rôdé.
> 
> Pour l'installation de l'aquarium, voici les articles que j'avais lu et relu avant de me lancer dans les miens (attention au démarrage : c'est l'étape la plus importante pour un aquarium), ils se recoupent, les 2 premiers sont plus clairs et accessibles (mais tu n'as pas besoin de certains appareils avec un 25l bien planté : tu peux laisser de côté tout ce qui est CO2 et oxygénation, ainsi que les filtres a plusieurs matières de filtration -vu que ton filtre doit être petit pour 25l, tu ne pourras pas faire aussi complet), mais leur lecture ne prend pas longtemps :
> http://www.aquabase.org/articles/htm...ilie=2020.html
> http://www.aquabase.org/articles/htm...ilie=1687.html
> http://www.aquabase.org/articles/htm...ants=1744.html
> 
> Pour Arnold, tu peux choisir une maintenance inappropriée le temps que cela se rode, soit un bac de 2 litres, avec renouvellement d'eau (reposée 48h si elle sort du robinet) à 50% tous les 2-3 jours.
> ...



Oui mauvaise idée, mais bon, si les vendeurs étaient de vrais vendeurs aussi... 
J'ai (ou plutot mon coloc a) un aqua de 120l je crois mais il a déjà beaucoup de poisson dedans, pas du tout une bonne idée !!!! 

Du coup j'ai pas trop compris ce que tu dis, "opter pour le "vase"/contenant dit mensongèrement "pour betta" en animalerie" il faudrait que je le mette dans un verre pendant 3 à 6 semaines ?
 Car après tu dis "Pour Arnold, tu peux choisir une maintenance inappropriée le temps que  cela se rode, soit un bac de 2 litres, avec renouvellement d'eau  (reposée 48h si elle sort du robinet) à 50% tous les 2-3 jours." J'ai un petit aqua de je suppose 10l mais il est rectangulaire, il sera malheureux dans 2l la dedans ! Sinon j'ai (oui honte à moi) un aqua un peu en boule, en verre, qui doit avoir un capacité de 2l, ca devrait pouvoir le faire  :Smile:  mais je ne sais pas du tout ou il est... C'est pour l'oxygénation de l'eau qu'il faut la changer aussi souvent ?

Pour le renouvellement de l'eau ok je le ferais, mais pourquoi faut-il la laisser reposer 2 ou 3 jours ? Mon coloc m'a aussi pris un produit à mettre dans l'aqua quand on change l'eau pour enlever les nitrites etc qui sont nocif, ça irait ?

J'irais acheter une multiprise pour le filtre alors !!! Ainsi que les plantes !!

Tu ne m'a pas répondu mais peut-être que j'ai mal formulé ma question : qu'est ce qu'il y a de plus approprié à mettre sur le sol ? Sable ? Cailloux ? Quartz ? 

Merci pour les liens !!!

----------


## Origan

Les "vendeurs" sont des vendeurs, pas des conseillers ou des aquariophiles. Ils peuvent l'être en plus, c'est apprécié lors du recrutement en fait, mais il reste des "vendeurs". C'est comme pour les rongeurs et oiseaux en animalerie.

Le temps que l'aqua de 25 l se rôde, tu peux le maintenir dans ce que les animaleries appellent "aqua pour betta", qui n'est qu'un récipîent rectangulaire de 2 ou 3l. Tu peux le mettre dans plus mais il te faudra quand même changer la moitié de l'eau tous les 2-3 jours, puisque ce sera un aqua/récipient non rôdé. Les articles t'expliqueront pourquoi le rodage est important dans l'aquarium définitif.
Il faut changer l'eau à moitié car ce n'est pas un milieu stable : au bout de quelques jours, il va y avoir des changements gazeux du aux déjections du poisson et à la nourriture, et ces changements gazeux produisent un poison (nitrites).

Pour l'eau reposée si tu te fournis en eau du robinet, c'est pour limiter le chlore qu'on fout dans l'eau recyclée pour l'assainir avant de la distribuer aux ménages, et qui est mauvaise pour les poissons. C'est un conseil qui revient souvent.

Il n'y a aucun besoin de produit particulier pour lancer un aquarium. Si ce sont des bactéries, elles sont probablement mortes donc inutiles.


Cependant, j'ignorais que tu connaissais quelqu'un ayant un aquarium déjà rôdé. Prendre un peu de son gravier et de son eau peut peut-être accélérer le rodage de ton 25l, il faudrait que tu demandes sur des forums aquariophiles.
Pour le fond, rien de coupant (les voiles des betta sont fragiles, et une pourriture des nageoires peut s'y mettre) ou de transparents/réfléchissants (cela perturbe les poissons). Après, c'est indifférent, c'est ton gout : moi, je préfère les décors naturels, pas les horribles décors bariolés.

Les articles devraient être plus clairs que moi.

----------


## Hellgrine

Je te remercie beaucoup, je ferais tout ça se soir car là je dois partir au boulot.
Pour les vendeurs oui ils sont vendeurs.. mais ils ont quand meme une formation pour etre vendeur en animalerie ! Et pour les rongeurs je détestes les voir dans un trop petit espaces males et femelles mélangé, une fois j'ai meme vue des bébé se faire mangé, la bise bas devait juste venir de se faire j'ai appeler un vendeur tout de suite mais il en avait carrément rien a faire !!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Aufaite, Arnold a une forme "bizare" depuis que je l'ai, il n'est pas droit mais un peu ondulé, comme si ont corps faisait une virgule, est ce que ce serait du a ces arrêtes "colonne vertébrale" qui serait cassé ? sinon il nage normalement !

----------


## Origan

De certains apprentis-vendeurs aquario ou ratouphiles ou souriphiles, etc, qui suivent ces formations, les formateurs arrivent à sortir des âneries et le contenu des formations sur les animaux est restreint. En bref, un vendeur en animalerie qui voudrait en plus être un connaisseur devrait se former de manière autodidacte sur son temps libre :/

----------


## Hellgrine

Ha d'accord je ne savais pas, ben ça crains !!!!!! Je savais bien que les vendeur étaient des abruti pour la plupart mais je pensais que c'était plus une question de chiffre que d'absence de connaissance

----------


## skapounkette

> Je savais bien que les vendeur étaient des abruti pour la plupart


Ben voyons  ::

----------


## Hellgrine

> Ben voyons


??

----------


## skapounkette

> ??


Je voulais dire: les vendeurs ne sont pas spécialement des abrutis, ils font leur boulot qui est de vendre... C'est malheureux pour les animaux et c'est bien pour ça qu'il ne faut pas cautionner les animaleries qui vendent des animaux (donc ne pas acheter de matériel là bas et encore moins d'animaux). 
Ce qui serait bien c'est surtout que les gens se renseignent avant de prendre un animal sur ses besoins. Et le top serait bien entendu que les animaux ne soient plus vendus comme de simples objets...

----------


## Hellgrine

+1 entièèèèèrement d'accord avec toi !!! Malheureusement les gens ne cherchent pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez et fond a 100% confiance aux vendeurs...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et malheureusement peu de monde savent qu'il existe des asso, qu'on peut trouver des covoiturages etc, pour le monde commun il y a le mauvais coin, spa et animalerie... et c'est tout !

----------


## Hellgrine

Voilà !!! J'ai mis plein de plante dans l'aquarium, il est tout beau maintenant ! Par contre la pompe crache de l'eau beaucoup trop fort et Arnold n'arrive pas à nager... j'ai du coup couper la pompe... je suis déçue, je l'aie pourtant mis de façon à se que ca crache contre le mur d'en face... Il n'y a pas de molette pour diminuer le débit  :Frown:

----------


## gnouf

C'est quoi comme filtre exactement ? Tu ne peux pas le mettre couché dans le fond ou carrément à l'envers ?
Tu ne peux pas mettre un embout au niveau de la sortie ?

----------


## Hellgrine

Alors je ne sais pas quel modèle c'est par contre oui, j'ai mis un tuyau du coup le courant est plus calme  :Smile:

----------


## Origan

Non, les vendeurs ne sont pas des abrutis de nature parce qu'ils sont vendeurs en animalerie. Comme partout, certains s'en foutent des animaux et veulent seulement gagner leur vie, et d'autres prennent à coeur de s'informer par ailleurs sur leur temps libre. Mais les formations dispensées sont légères sur les différentes espèces vendues et comme il y a beaucoup d'espèces, un vendeur ne peut pas être spécialiste en tout. Certains auront l'honnêteté de dire "je ne sais pas la réponse exacte, allez sur un forum/site aquario ou ratouphile" et d'autres afficheront un masque d'assurance qui trompera le client ignorant. 
De fait, pour savoir quelle confiance accorder à leurs propos, il faut déjà s'y connaitre un peu...

Tu as mis le betta directement dans l'aquarium ou tu vas quand même faire un cycle d'azote avant de l'y mettre ?

----------


## Hellgrine

J'ai mis le betta dans un autre petit aqua, j'ai mis le sable, les plantes et l'eau de mon autre aqua (j'ai mis la moitié de l'autre aqua et la moitié de l'eau du combattant qu'il y avait avant), j'ai mis un filtre biologique dans la pompe pour qu'il y ai des bactéries et du produit pour rendre l'eau du robinet potable pour les poissons. J'ai attendue une nuit et le lendemain soir j'ai remis mon pti arnold !

----------


## Origan

Ca, je n'ai jamais tenté, tu peux t'inscrire sur un forum aquario pour avoir plus de réponses. Espérons donc que ça suffise.

----------


## gnouf

Les bettas ont un système de respiration particulier, ils respirent l'oxygène directement dans l'air. Il me semble qu'ils sont moins sensibles aux nitrites du coup.

Sinon, j'ai déjà fait plusieurs fois avec des killies : il suffit de mesurer le taux de nitrites tous les jours, et dès qu'on voit qu'on dépasse de seuil limite, on change 1/2 ou 3/4 de l'eau.
Le produit pour l'eau, c'est inutile  ::  Ca fait pas de mal si c'était fournit, mais pas la peine d'en racheter.

----------


## Hellgrine

> Les bettas ont un système de respiration particulier, ils respirent l'oxygène directement dans l'air. Il me semble qu'ils sont moins sensibles aux nitrites du coup.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai déjà fait plusieurs fois avec des killies : il suffit de mesurer le taux de nitrites tous les jours, et dès qu'on voit qu'on dépasse de seuil limite, on change 1/2 ou 3/4 de l'eau.
> Le produit pour l'eau, c'est inutile  Ca fait pas de mal si c'était fournit, mais pas la peine d'en racheter.


Je comprend pas trop pourquoi tu dis que c'est bien mais pas la peine d'en racheter, c'est plutôt cool que le poisson ai une eau saine rapidement non ?

----------


## rosenoire

Moi mon Gérard ne va pas top depuis hier. Presque 2 ans que je l'ai et il commence à faiblir  ::

----------


## Hellgrine

héhé moi j'ai la poisse, je changeais l'eau de l'aqua et j'entend un PLOUC et de la fumée de partout, "oups" je débranche tout, cherche d'où ça vient.. ha oui, j'ai pas éteint le thermostat !  :: 
le lendemain j'allume la lumière.. rien ne marche...  :: 
Cet aprème je suis allée acheter un nouveau thermostat et une ampoule, tout marche !  ::

----------


## Origan

> Je comprend pas trop pourquoi tu dis que c'est bien mais pas la peine d'en racheter, c'est plutôt cool que le poisson ai une eau saine rapidement non ?


Elle a dit que cela ne nuirait pas, pas que c'était bien. 
C'est un produit quasi inutile en somme, de l'argent donné à l'animalerie. Donc si c'est fourni, bah tu peux en mettre. Mais si ce n'est pas fourni, autant ne pas l'acheter, car le bénéfice est très faible.

----------


## gnouf

C'est exactement ça Origan  ::

----------


## Hellgrine

> Elle a dit que cela ne nuirait pas, pas que c'était bien. 
> C'est un produit quasi inutile en somme, de l'argent donné à l'animalerie. Donc si c'est fourni, bah tu peux en mettre. Mais si ce n'est pas fourni, autant ne pas l'acheter, car le bénéfice est très faible.


Ha bon, oki ! J'en prendrais plus ! Merci  :Smile:

----------


## rosenoire

Gérard est mort ce soir... 2 ans que je l'avais, mon tout premier poisson  ::

----------


## Hellgrine

> Gérard est mort ce soir... 2 ans que je l'avais, mon tout premier poisson


Rhoooo en plus t'avais déjà posté qu'il n'était pas en grande forme !  :: Mais bon, 2 ans c'est quand meme pas mal !!!

----------


## vanou73

Bonsoir, 
J'ai un combattant depuis 9 mois et demi et tout se passait bien... mais depuis 1 semaine il ne mange plus, il ne nage plus, il ne vient plus à mon contact, il reste immobile au fond de son aquarium.
Depuis une semaine je cherche donc ce qu'il a et j'ai lu sur plusieurs forums que j'ai fais de nombreuses erreurs...
Ce poisson on me l'a offert avec un aquarium boule, il est assez grand mais donc sans filtre ni chauffage. La temperature de l'appartement est toujours comprise entre 21 et 22 degrés. J'ai toujours changé l'eau toutes les semaines MAIS en intégralité (une erreur de plus une!). bref, je pense que j'ai empoisonné mon poisson, il respire toujours mais j'ai peur qu'il finisse par mourir de faim. Que puis-je faire pour le sauver? sachant que je suis allée en animalerie pour acheter des gouttes pour traiter l'eau et ils m'ont dit que ça ne servait à rien... je ne sais pas quoi penser étant donné que je lis l'inverse de partout.... jusqu'à maintenant tout allait bien... ou bien est ce que mon poisson est agé tout simplement?
Merci de m'aider, de me dire si je peux faire quelque chose pour aider mon poisson à aller mieux...
Bonne soirée.

----------


## Origan

Il faudrait que tu fasses tester l'eau : soit en achetant des tests en goutte (her mais les bandelettes ne osnt pas très précises), soit en allant à l'naimalerie et en demandant à ce qu'ils testent en te donnant les valeurs exactes.
A-t-il des plantes dans son vase ? Quand as-tu changé l'eau pour la dernière fois ? avec de l'eau de source, de l'eau reposée ou directement du robinet ?
Si tu l'as acheté en animalerie, je doute que ce soit la vieillesse. Ils sont jeunes en animalerie.
Habituellement, ce qui les tue, c'est la mauvaise maintenance. Mais il y a aussi des maladies : a-t-il les écailles hérissées ? le ventre gonflé ? les yeux anormaux ? les nageoires effilochées ? etc. 
On peut trouver des antibactériens en animalerie (dont certains à large spectre) mais il faudrait aussi changer sa maintenance et savoir ce qu'il a  comme symptomes exactement, voici une liste de maladies et de symptomes : http://lapassiondubetta.forumactif.c...u-des-maladies

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas optimiste : un poisson qui ne bouge plus du fond de l'aquarium, c'est mauvais signe. 
Sachant qu'il respire en surface, a-t-il de quoi se poser pour être plus près de la surface ? As-tu des clous de girofle chez toi ? Si non, achète-en au cas où il faudrait abréger ses souffrances.

----------


## nadybool

> Ceci dit, je ne suis pas optimiste : un poisson qui ne bouge plus du fond de l'aquarium, c'est mauvais signe.


Oui surtout qu'un combattant est un poisson de surface... 
Mais oui faire tester l'eau est une bonne idée et lui acheter un vrai aquarium pour un bon maintien de ce petit poisson... (enfin moi c'est ce que je ferais  ::  ) 

Moi les miens se posaient sur les plantes dans l'aquarium dans le quel ils vivaient, comme ca ils restaient proche de la surface et se posaient en même temps LOL

Après pour dire son age, on ne pourra pas te dire si il est agé ou pas, je supposes que comme beaucoup tu as eu ton combattant adulte donc personne ne pourra te dire si il est agé ou pas, donc ca peut effectivement peut être venir de là aussi :/

----------


## vanou73

Merci pour vos réponses. j'ai acheté un conditionneur d'eau et un aquarium carré qui a une pompe, je n'ai pas encore de chauffage. il a depuis plus de 6 mois une plante. Ses nageoires sont toujours belles et colorées son corps par contre vire au marron... il a du mal a respirer, et là il est couché sur le coté sans bouger. ses voiles sont serrés, y'a plusieurs maladies qui peuvent correspondre... sachant que j'ai essayé le bain de sel. ça n'a rien fait. Il y a 2 jours il a mangé des vers congelés... enfin il a fallu lui poser les vers sur la bouche (il était à la surface). je ne me fait plus trop d'espoir... si vous voyez autre chose n'hésitez pas! Merci!

----------


## shechou

Est-ce que ce type de racine est dangereuse pour un betta?

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Ben déjà, trouver quelqu'un qui a un aquarium pas loin de chez toi et lui prendre de la vieille eau, voir même du sable, et la mettre en mélange avec de l'eau osmosée à la place de l'eau "neuve" qu'il y a dans ton aqua.
Si tu peux lui taxer une belle grosse poignée de lentilles d'eau comme sécurité ça serait bien.

Dans le pire des cas, tu peux l'euthanasier aux cloux de girofles, pour éviter de le faire souffrir inutilement.






On démarre pas un aquarium du jour au lendemain: ton poisson a des chances d'avoir été longuement empoisonné aux nitrites. Alors en plus si tu le remets d'un coup dans un autre aqua avec encore moins de bactéries, t'es sûr de polluer son eau au moindre nourrissage.


A propos de tes achats:
Un conditionneur d'eau ça sert à pas grand-chose dans la situation actuelle.
Une pompe sans filtre ça sert à faire des bulles :/ J'espère que c'est un filtre dont tu parles.
Chauffage, absolument nécessaire puisque la chaleur booste le système immunitaire
1 plante c'est une goutte dans la mer, il en faudrait une dizaine, et avec un éclairage adapté selon les variétés, sinon elles meurent et pourrissent aussi l'eau.

----------


## vanou73

Oui c'est une pompe avec un filtre. je suis allée acheter un test de l'eau qui teste 6 choses : chlore, nitrites et je sais pas quoi, l'eau est parfaite. j'ai aussi acheté une solution pour traiter le poisson. mais bon je pense que c'est un peu trop tard.  on verra.  mon copain dit que quand un poisson reste sur le coté sans bouger c'est qu'il va mourir...
Que faut il faire avec les clous de girofle? Je ne pense pas avoir le courage de faire ça.... mais si vous pouvez m'expliquer quand même... merci.

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Tu mets ton poisson dans un grand récipient avec un peu d'eau de ton aqua.
Tu fais une infusion *très très concentrée* avec les clous de girofles.
Quand elle a refroidit, tu en verses une partie dans le récipient, ça va endormir le poisson au bout de quelques minutes. 
Tu en verse encore une partie et normalement, ca va le tuer dans son "sommeil".
Par sécurité, attends un certain moment après la seconde dose (genre 15mn) et pour être sûr, verse le reste de l'infusion (au cas où la dose n'était pas assez forte pour l'achever) et attends encore pour voir si il est bien mort.

----------


## vanou73

merci pour vos conseils, je n'en ai pas eu besoin, Martin est mort cette nuit... Question idiote surement mais que faites vous de vos poissons après?

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Personnellement, je les enterre dans mon jardin.

----------


## Lootyn

Désolée pour ton combattant, malheureusement en général quand ils arrivent à ne plus bouger comme ça il n'y a pas grand chose qu'on puisse faire :s

Je le dis au cas ou ça serve à quelqu'un d'autre : tester une eau quand on vient à peine de la mettre dans l'aqua ne sert "à rien" : les nitrites augmentent de jour en jour, et le gros gros pic le plus souvent fatal se fait à partir de 3 semaines en général, du coup, on ne teste l'eau qu'à 3 semaines/un mois, c'est là ou le test est concluant. C'est ce temps qu'il faut aux bactéries pour "s'installer", et donc à l'aquarium pour ce cycler.

C'est pour ça qu'un aquarium doit tourner "à vide" pendant 3/4 semaines avant d'y introduire les poissons  ::

----------


## vanou73

Merci pour tout. Je 'ai pas de jardin, je l'ai mis dans une tite boite et vais le déposer... à la poubelle... les déchets ménagers sont incinérés..

----------


## shechou

> Est-ce que ce type de racine est dangereuse pour un betta?


Personne ne sait si ce genre de racine peut poser des problèmes avec les voiles des combattants ou si on peut les mettre sans risque?

----------


## shechou

D'accord merci.

----------


## Giemma

alors voilà, quelqu'un a offert à une de mes amies un combattant (super idée hein?). Elle n'a pas de poissons, n'en a jamais eu et n'y connait pas grand chose. Elle m'a demandé conseil mais je n'y connais rien non plus! J'ai lu tout le post, de ce que j'ai pu lire, l'idéal est un aquarium de 30l environ, chauffé et éclairé la journée. Il faut pas mal de plantes mais aussi des lentilles ou des mousses à la surface de l'eau pour que le poisson puisse "se cacher". On veille à ce que l'eau soit toujours propre, on en change une partie toutes les semaines et il faut tester régulièrement "la qualité" de l'eau. L'eau ne doit pas être très agitée, donc filtre réglé au minimum. Si je lui donne ces infos de base, ça va? Je ne dis pas de bêtises?
Par contre, deux soucis. Le premier est que mon amie a deux chats, ne risquent-ils pas de stresser son poisson?
Et puis autre problème, elle n'a pas d'aquarium et du coup le poisson est dans un micro truc en attendant. Mais s'il faut laisser l'aquarium sans poisson pendant un mois, ne risque-t-il pas de mourir? de s'ennuyer?
Enfin, est ce que vous auriez un bon site ou forum que je pourrai lui conseiller? j'ai vu plusieurs fois "aquabase" sur le post, je peux lui indiquer en toute confiance?

Voilà, le cadeau empoisonné par définition! heureusement cette amie est prête à s'en occuper comme il faut mais malgré tout je trouverais toujours ça idiot d'offrir un poisson (ou tout autre animal) sans savoir!

----------


## Hellgrine

Question... (je me doute de la réponse mais bon...) je vais bientôt déménager (de Clermont-Ferrand à Chambéry pour vous donnez un idée de la distance), que faire de mon combatant ??? Est ce qu'il tiendra la route ??? J'ai pas envie de le donner à quelqu'un... :'(

----------


## gnouf

> alors voilà, quelqu'un a offert à une de mes amies un combattant (super idée hein?). Elle n'a pas de poissons, n'en a jamais eu et n'y connait pas grand chose. Elle m'a demandé conseil mais je n'y connais rien non plus! J'ai lu tout le post, de ce que j'ai pu lire, l'idéal est un aquarium de 30l environ, chauffé et éclairé la journée. Il faut pas mal de plantes mais aussi des lentilles ou des mousses à la surface de l'eau pour que le poisson puisse "se cacher". On veille à ce que l'eau soit toujours propre, on en change une partie toutes les semaines et il faut tester régulièrement "la qualité" de l'eau. L'eau ne doit pas être très agitée, donc filtre réglé au minimum. Si je lui donne ces infos de base, ça va? Je ne dis pas de bêtises?
> Par contre, deux soucis. Le premier est que mon amie a deux chats, ne risquent-ils pas de stresser son poisson?
> Et puis autre problème, elle n'a pas d'aquarium et du coup le poisson est dans un micro truc en attendant. Mais s'il faut laisser l'aquarium sans poisson pendant un mois, ne risque-t-il pas de mourir? de s'ennuyer?
> Enfin, est ce que vous auriez un bon site ou forum que je pourrai lui conseiller? j'ai vu plusieurs fois "aquabase" sur le post, je peux lui indiquer en toute confiance?
> 
> Voilà, le cadeau empoisonné par définition! heureusement cette amie est prête à s'en occuper comme il faut mais malgré tout je trouverais toujours ça idiot d'offrir un poisson (ou tout autre animal) sans savoir!


Pas besoin de tester l'eau une fois que le bac tourne bien et que le rodage est fini  :: 

Pour l'histoire du bac, il faudrait savoir combien fait le truc provisoire, si c'est 1L ça va être chaud qd même, si c'est 5L et qu'il est déjà rôdé, pour 1 mois ça devrait aller.

Sinon, vu que 30L c'est pas énorme, elle peut le mettre directement dans le bac de 30L et tester régulièrement les nitrites avec un test à gouttes. Dès que le taux est trop élevé (0.3 environ), elle change 1/2 ou 3/4 de l'eau, jusqu'à ce que le taux soit de nouveau nul. Les combattants respirent à la surface, donc ils sont moins sensibles aux nitrites qui abîment les branchies.  :: 
J'ai très souvent fait comme ça avec mes killies, je n'ai jamais eu de souci.

Autre solution : trouver qq'un qui a un grand bac rôdé et lui piquer un bout de la masse filtrante pour la mettre dans son filtre. Pas de rodage nécessaire dans ce cas là  :: 

*Hellgrine*, mes 1er poissons avaient fait Lille => Orléans en restant 48h dans les sacs (cause pas d'EDF à l'arrivée...), je n'ai eu aucune perte. En plus un combattant c'est résistant  :: 
Donc tu vides ton bac en gardant bien le filtre dans l'eau (pour garder les bactéries en vie)  et tu le transportes dans un sac que tu isoles (tu peux demander en animalerie ça).

----------


## Giemma

Merci Gnouf  :: 
je n'ai pas vu son "bac provisoire" mais elle m'a dit que c'était un tout petit truc genre 15cm sur 15cm donc je pense que ça ne va pas le faire pour un mois. Je vais donc lui conseiller de le mettre dans l'aquarium directement. Les tests à goutte se trouvent où? En animalerie? Je préfère demander parce que je ne sais pas si elle connait quelque'un qui a déjà un aquarium.

----------


## gnouf

Oui en animalerie, c'est NO2 (et pas confondre avec NO3 ni NH4 comme je l'ai déjà fait...) . Marques tetra, jbl, etc.
Le pic démarre au bout de 10 jours normalement. Donc pas la peine de testé avant 4-5 jours. Je faisais les 2 jours puis tous les jours dès que le test commence à détecter un taux même minime, voire 2x/jour si le taux est vraiment monté haut rapidement.

----------


## Giemma

ok, merci beaucoup!

----------


## Hellgrine

Merci Gnouf ! j'avais pas pensé à prendre un sac !!  :Smile:

----------


## Kiya

des news de vos poisson? :Smile:

----------


## Giemma

Le combattant de mon amie allait bien aux dernières nouvelles, elle a suivi tous les conseils que vous avez donné et ça roule.

----------


## miss57

Le mien a fêté ses 1ans il est toujours aussi beau et grand j'espère qu'il vivra encore un bout de temps  ::

----------


## chloe lec

je cherche un prenom pour mon poisson combattants s'est un male et il a la tete noir et le reste va en degreder de bleu merci de me repondre  ::

----------


## chloe lec

voici mon nouveau poisson combattant je les eu le 16/03/2014 
je cherche un prénom pour "lui" merci de me répondre rapidement ♥♥♥♥♥

----------


## vivelesbergers!

C'est un bac juste pour la photo ou tu le laisses là dedans?

----------


## delarosa1

Bonjour à tous; 

J'ai actuellement un poisson Combattant depuis maintenant 4 mois. J'ai lu l'ensemble des posts mais je préfère vous poser la question quand même car je commence à m'inquiéter.

Depuis 1 semaine maintenant mon ch'ti combattant reste à la surface au-dessus du chauffage. Il a des petites tâches blanches au niveau de la tête. Il ne mange plus toutes ses graines que je lui donne. Max 3-4 mini graines. 

Pour information: 
- aquarium de 14 L
- eau à 26°
- je change l'eau à 100% toute les trois semaines

Je ne comprends pas ce qui ce passe ? D'après vous, pensez-vous qu'il est malade ? Si oui, une solution ?

----------


## flo099

J'ai trouvé ça sur le net : 




> *Des taches blanches qui ressemblent à des petits points blanc sur le poisson combattant*Ceci indique la présence du parasite Ichthyophthirius, responsable de la*maladie des points blancs*. C’est un parasite très commun qui touche toutes les espèces de poissons. Ce parasite se développe à grande vitesse lorsque l’eau est de mauvaise qualité ou que les poissons sont stressés et donc que leur système immunitaire est affaibli.Elle peut être traitée facilement à condition de si prendre à temps. Il existe de nombreuses marques de médicament pour traiter les points blancs, que l’on trouve facilement.

----------


## nat34

On ne change pas l'eau à 100%, 25% sur un aquarium de cette taille et avec un seul poisson devrait être suffisant si tu as un filtre.
Avec un changement d'eau total tu as des pics de nitrites, et tu stresses ton poisson.
Du coup tu vas chercher un anti point blanc, et n'oublie pas d'augmenter la température comme indiqué sur la notice

----------


## blabla

Oui on ne change jamais la totalité de l'eau d'un aquarium, l'eau doit contenir des nutriments et des bacteries dont tu le prives en faisant ça. C'est à l'animalerie qu'on t'a dit de faire ça ?

----------


## delarosa1

> Oui on ne change jamais la totalité de l'eau d'un aquarium, l'eau doit contenir des nutriments et des bacteries dont tu le prives en faisant ça. C'est à l'animalerie qu'on t'a dit de faire ça ?


Oui je l'ai acheté il y a 4 mois à trufault. La personne qui s'occupait des poissons m'a dit de bien changer l'eau et de mettre des gouttes spéciales. Mais je m'inquiète pour mon poisson alias Achille, je viens aussi de remarquer que sur un des côté de son ventre est bien gonflé. Franchement je pensais bien m'en occuper mais heureusement que des forums existent !

----------


## Origan

Les vendeurs disent ça car la majorité des clients ont des aquas sans filtre (si on peut appeler un vase un aquarium -_- ), mais même ainsi, 3 semaines, c'est trop long (le pic de nitrites se produit entre 3 et 6 semaines, donc à 3 semaines, il peut choper un pic de nitrites, ce qui l'affaiblit et il résiste plus mal aux maladies). Avec un filtre dans un aquarium convenable, nul besoin de changer l'eau en entier, comme on l'a dit. 
Il existe des sites qui recensent les maladies des poissons, les symptômes et traitements à envisager, tel cette page par exemple : http://www.aquanostalgie.com/Maladie...%20maladie.php

----------


## blabla

Pour les points blancs il faut effectivement acheter un produit à mettre dans l'eau et croiser les doigts. Je l'ai eu une fois, importer d'un poisson que je venais d'acheter. La moitié de mon bac y est passé...

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

> Pièce jointe 190921voici mon nouveau poisson combattant je les eu le 16/03/2014 
> je cherche un prénom pour "lui" merci de me répondre rapidement ♥♥♥♥♥



J'espère que ce "bocal" est un habitat très temporaire....

----------

